# Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro 2008



## HotSpot (26 Set 2008 às 12:36)

Tópico especial de seguimento do sistema depressionário que afectará hoje a amanhã o arquipélago da Madeira, e que posteriormente vai afectar o Continente (Sábado, Domingo e Segunda-Feira) a sul do Tejo.
Usando a lista de nomes do MeteoPT decidimos atribuir-lhe o nome «*Esmeraldina*».


*Previsão da pressão para os próximos 9 dias:*







*Previsão da precipitação para os próximos 9 dias, segundo o GFS:*






*Madeira - Atenção especial no mapa de precipitação a 30 horas*

GFS






O ECM coloca a mesma precipitação mais a norte.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As análises, previsões ou alertas neste tópico são apenas a opinião dos utilizadores que as proferem e são da sua inteira responsabilidade. Não são previsões ou alertas de entidades oficiais, salvo indicação em contrário, não devendo portanto ser usadas como tal.
Para previsões e alertas oficiais, consulte sempre os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia, Protecção Civil ou outras entidades com essa função.


*Depressão «Esmeraldina»*
Nomear depressões que nos afectam é uma iniciativa interna do fórum MeteoPT.com, não sendo portanto uma lista oficial de nomes para tempestades. Para mais informações sobre este assunto consulte este tópico.


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2008 às 13:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

O valor de precipitação é tão elevado que nem o gráfico o consegue mostrar totalmente.. mas é provável se tratar de um delírio do gfs.. mesmo que a pouco menos de 24h do evento..


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2008 às 14:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui chove moderado, as células cada vez mais perto da Madeira


----------



## Agreste (26 Set 2008 às 14:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Não podemos perder de vista também o que pode acontecer no grupo ocidental dos Açores (Flores e Corvo). A outra depressão estará estacionária no Atlântico vários dias antes do Anticiclone mergulhar até às nossas latitudes. As quantidades de precipitação previstas também são elevadas.


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2008 às 14:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

O alerta amarelo por parte do IM já foi emitido:






Fica também a previsão descritiva do IM para o arquipélago da Madeira:


> Previsão para 6ª Feira, 26 de Setembro de 2008
> 
> Céu muito nublado.
> Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 15 km/h) predominando
> ...


----------



## miguel (26 Set 2008 às 14:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Eu arrisco a dizer que se não vir trovoada Sábado e Domingo por aqui me atiro da Serra da Arrábida (parapente)   a sério vejo nos modelos algo que faltou com a ultima depressão esta vai ser a menina dos nossos olhos este ano   SUL finalmente...


----------



## vitamos (26 Set 2008 às 15:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Primeiras descargas eléctricas no Algarve!






Se a Madeira já bomba, começa bem cedo esta Esmeraldina a fazer das suas pelo Continente!


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2008 às 15:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



vitamos disse:


> Se a Madeira já bomba, começa bem cedo esta Esmeraldina a fazer das suas pelo Continente!



Estava agora mesmo a reparar nas imagens de satélite. E convencido de que as primeiras trovoadas iriam ser na zona do Caldeirão. Afinal Monchique antecipou-se


----------



## Brunomc (26 Set 2008 às 16:31)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*


----------



## Gilmet (26 Set 2008 às 17:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Parece que o Algarve e o Baixo Alentejo já estão a Bombar...

Imagem de Satélite:





Detector de Trovoadas:






Mas... de onde vieram aquelas descargas no meio do Atlântico? Provavelmente um erro no Detector não?


----------



## Brunomc (26 Set 2008 às 17:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



> Mas... de onde vieram aquelas descargas no meio do Atlântico? Provavelmente um erro no Detector não?



ya deve ter sidu um erro..

só se andam ai as trovoadas invisiveis..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Set 2008 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui vao fotos de como esta agora... Belos exemplares!!

Daqui onde estou nao consigo ver a celula... muitos predios.. so de carro e que da...

Espero que gostem das fotos:


----------



## CMPunk (26 Set 2008 às 17:31)

*Re: Previsão do Tempo e Alertas - Setembro 2008*

*Radar 15:30 UTC*







Pessoal vejam só aqui no radar, bem deve ter chovido bem ali para aquele lado.

No IM na parte das observações fui dar uma vista de olhos, e as 15 UTC caiu 0.9mm em almodovar.

Digamos que Almodovar nao está muito longe dali daquela zona, ali na pinta vermelha deve ser Monchique ou perto de lá.

Será que choveu bem para lá?

Cumps


----------



## CMPunk (26 Set 2008 às 17:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas Pessoal.

O Radar das 15:30 UTC mostra uma grande quantidade de chuva em Monchique, parece que foi algo que apareceu do meio do nada.

Tambem as descargas estão a aumentar nos registos do IM.

Bem e por aqui arranjei umas fotos, o chato disto tudo é que as 16 horas estavam nuvens enormes e negras no lado Norte, agora que fui fotografar apanhei pouca coisa, mas aqui fica.

Foto Tirada no Lado Sul, ou seja do lado de Faro.






Foto Tirada do Lado Norte, Loulé.






Cumps


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2008 às 18:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde,
por aqui 19,1ºC
96%HR
1014hpa
Por aqui umas duas trovoadas e alguma chuva
prec 10,3mm
min 14,4ºC
max 20,2ºC

Boas fotos Tornado e CMPunk


----------



## AnDré (26 Set 2008 às 18:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



CMPunk disse:


> O Radar das 15:30 UTC mostra uma grande quantidade de chuva em Monchique, parece que foi algo que apareceu do meio do nada.
> 
> Tambem as descargas estão a aumentar nos registos do IM.
> 
> Bem e por aqui arranjei umas fotos, o chato disto tudo é que as 16 horas estavam nuvens enormes e negras no lado Norte, agora que fui fotografar apanhei pouca coisa, mas aqui fica.



Foi algo que tão depressa apareceu, como desapareceu.








Pela *Madeira*, adivinhem quem tomou um grande banho?
O pluviometro de Santana, que está de novo a dar-nos conta da precipitação que por lá cai!

Às 16h UTC dava conta de 4,6mm acumulados na última hora.


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2008 às 18:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



AnDré disse:


> Pela *Madeira*, adivinhem quem tomou um grande banho?
> O pluviometro de Santana, que está de novo a dar-nos conta da precipitação que por lá cai!
> 
> Às 16h UTC dava conta de 4,6mm acumulados na última hora.



Nem sabia que ja estava operacional... possivelmente o IM verificou o que se passava depois de nas últimas chuvas não ter registado precipitação!


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2008 às 18:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Trovoadas nas últimas horas:




Imagem de satélite:


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Set 2008 às 18:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas, por Almada neste momento está assim...








(direcção  Montijo); Será que vai dar em alguma coisa?


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Set 2008 às 18:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o céu está com poucas nuvens e estão 25.1ºC.


----------



## mocha (26 Set 2008 às 18:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

boas tardes, por aqui tarde quentinha maxima de 27 graus, ja avisto algumas nuvens de sul


----------



## Brunomc (26 Set 2008 às 18:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas fotos Tornado,CMPunk e Pedro Afonso...


----------



## HotSpot (26 Set 2008 às 19:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Mais uma estação nova no wunderground:

*Panoias, Ourique, Beja*

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN143

Davis Vantage 2 Pro

Uma estação a seguir com atenção nos próximos dias.

A estação de Monchique, Outra Davis no wunderground, tem registados hoje *0,5 mm*

Link: http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=IUNDEFIN39


----------



## CMPunk (26 Set 2008 às 19:38)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



HotSpot disse:


> A estação de Monchique, Outra Davis no wunderground, tem registados hoje *0,5 mm*



Essa é a tal estação na escola e.b 2,3 de monchique, já a tinha visto a poucas horas.

Acho estranho, diz 0.5mm mas depois lá em baixo no resgisto do dia todo por horas e minutos, ás 15:52 chouveu 1.5mm e depois ás 15:57 choveu 1.0mm

Já nem percebo o que está certo e errado 

Cumps


----------



## Relâmpago (26 Set 2008 às 19:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Olá

Por aqui, ao longo do dia, só me apercebi da formação de alguns cumulus humilis esparsos. Será que a região de Lisboa vai ter algo desta vez?

Por agora: 

Céu praticamente limpo

Temperatura: 24º C
Pressão: 1016 hPa (estável)
Vento: NW moderado


----------



## mocha (26 Set 2008 às 20:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

boas, por aqui continuo com temperatura bastante agradavel 22.6C, pressão a 1012hpa


----------



## CMPunk (26 Set 2008 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui Céu pouco Nublado.

Não chegou cá nada de especial, passa cá umas nuvens de vez em quando mas nada de especial.
Deixo mais uma foto do final desta tarde.


Lado Norte, Loulé






Na Madeira é que as coisas devem estar exelentes.

Cumps


----------



## jonhfx (26 Set 2008 às 20:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

O meu primeiro post neste forum...
Vivo na madeira com o SrºRog mas do "outro lado da ilha". 
Hoje ainda não choveu, mas parece que vamos ter algo durante a noite...
aqui ficam umas fotos que tirei pelas 18:30...
comprimentos.


----------



## Luis França (26 Set 2008 às 21:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*





Qualidade de vida! Ainda cheguei a tempo de tomar um rico banho a 20ºC, sem ninguém na praia (assim é que eu gosto) e com uma temperatura ambiente de fazer inveja ao Verão. 
Domingo é lua nova: ainda vai recuar e encher mais! Sem alforrecas e sem peixe-aranha.

Qual depressão! Isto é uma praia de sonho, sem bandeira nem banheiros. Aqui é que se está bem. Em paz com a meteorologia!


----------



## ajrebelo (26 Set 2008 às 21:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

boas

  há boas vidas, sim senhor, que rica praia 

vamos lá ver o que nos espera esta  «Esmeraldina» 

abraços


----------



## henriquesillva (26 Set 2008 às 21:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Luis França disse:


> Qualidade de vida!



Seja bem regressado ao Fórum.
Faz cá muita falta

Continuação de boas férias


----------



## Brunomc (26 Set 2008 às 21:38)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Já a algumas descargas a SW e S do Algarve


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2008 às 21:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



jonhfx disse:


> O meu primeiro post neste forum...
> Vivo na madeira com o SrºRog mas do "outro lado da ilha".
> Hoje ainda não choveu, mas parece que vamos ter algo durante a noite...
> aqui ficam umas fotos que tirei pelas 18:30...
> comprimentos.



Antes de mais, bem-vindo!
São os efeitos da orografia da ilha... por aqui tive momentos de chuva por vezes forte, e aí, como referes, nem gota de água... 
e quanto a trovoada, passou ao lado ou ainda viste alguma?


----------



## stormy (26 Set 2008 às 21:56)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

aqui estou eu , agora na lagoa de sto andre , e parece q vou estar no centro do acontecimento (melhor um dos centros do acontecimento...) eu infelizmente nao sei postar fotos mas tentarei ser explicito caso houver necessidade.
agora estao 19.8C e 77% RH e alguma nebulosidade media/alta  sendo q ja vi cumulus organizados de um modo estratiforme.
desejo sorte a todos os meteoloucos do sul e força á esmeraldina.
boas a todos


----------



## Brunomc (26 Set 2008 às 22:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



> aqui estou eu , agora na lagoa de sto andre , e parece q vou estar no centro do acontecimento (melhor um dos centros do acontecimento...) eu infelizmente nao sei postar fotos mas tentarei ser explicito caso houver necessidade.
> agora estao 19.8C e 77% RH e alguma nebulosidade media/alta sendo q ja vi cumulus organizados de um modo estratiforme.
> desejo sorte a todos os meteoloucos do sul e força á esmeraldina.
> boas a todos



stormy tas num sitio excelente..de vez enquando também ai vou..mas e mais no verão porque no inverno e muito raro..


----------



## TaviraMan (26 Set 2008 às 22:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boa noite

Por aqui, dia agradável, durante a tarde algumas nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical a Norte. Ao anoitecer o céu tornou-se gradualmente muito nublado por nuvens médias-altas vindas de Sul. Estão agora 21ºC.

Até amanhã


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (26 Set 2008 às 22:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Ora bem por aqui, ja tive oportunidade de assistir a uns belos raios no lado espanhol á beira rio... eram vermelhos e lindos... Ja compensou o final de tarde...  

Agora o ceu esta a ficar encoberto...


----------



## Perfect Storm (26 Set 2008 às 23:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boa noite a todos!!
Depois de um dia natural com muito calor, neste momento o céu apresenta-se limpo e a «Esmeraldina» sem nada fazer aqui para a minha latitude, pelo menos por enquanto!!







[/URL][/IMG]

Temp 18ºC
HR 64%
Pressão 1018hpa.

Lá para Domingo é possivel algo mas em pequena quantidade Isto segundo GFS para 12h.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 00:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Já se vê


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2008 às 00:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boa noite,
Por aqui 15,8ºC
98%HR
1015hpa
alguns relâmpagos ao longe


----------



## jonhfx (27 Set 2008 às 02:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

obrigado Rog.
Aqui tambem só relampagos ao longe e o ceu ta estrelado
ainda não percebi de onde vinham, as nuvens da tarde desapareceram
vamos ver como evolui !


----------



## CMPunk (27 Set 2008 às 03:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas Noite Pessoal.

Eu ainda ando acordado, mas vou me já deitar.

Para me despedir, aqui por Faro o Céu está Nublado, algumas abertas, posso dizer qeu são nuvens altas, até agora nada de especial.

Pelas Imagens de Satelite começo a ficar desiludido, um grande temporal que parecia pelas imagens passou todo ao lado para Espanha. 

A Esmeraldina deve ser aquela coisita pequena que já passou na Madeira, mas aquilo marece ser minorca e deve chegar cá para o inicio da Manha e mesmo assim não sei.

No Radar dá para ver que para os lados do Estreito Gibraltar choveu muito bem.

Já agora aproveito para dizer que foi lançado Alerta para Faro e Outros Distritos. 






Bem agora vamos lá esperar pela Festa na Aldeia 

Cumps

Até amanha


----------



## Relâmpago (27 Set 2008 às 05:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Olá

Segundo as previsões do IM é o Algarve (no Continente) que vai 'lucrar' com a 'Esmeraldina'

E Lisboa? Segundo essa mesma previsão, népias 
Só espero que se enganem e que a 'Esmeraldina' venha mais para cima.


----------



## AnDré (27 Set 2008 às 06:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

O Sotavento já está a bombar


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2008 às 09:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom Dia.

Segundo o IM o algarve hoje está em elerta laranja e os distritos de Beja; Évora e setubal estão sob alerta amarelo.

Por aqui já andam nuvens no céu espero bem que tragam animação.

T.Actual: 17.6ºC


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2008 às 09:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> stormy tas num sitio excelente..de vez enquando também ai vou..mas e mais no verão porque no inverno e muito raro..



eu tenho ca uma casa.
devias vir ca no inverno pq o clima é muito mais ameno q em vendas novas( tive agora a falar com um pescador q diz , e eu ja o sabia, q ca nao caem geadas e dá p fazer 3 ou 4 colheitas anuais de feijao)
agora estao 18.4Cº 79%RH ceu pouco nublado por nuvens altas cirroestratus e vento nulo.
no algarve ja esta a bombar
boa sorte aos algarvios q eles tanto precisam..


----------



## Sueste (27 Set 2008 às 09:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia!

Confirma-se chuva muito forte a partir das 05h, com muita trovoada, granizo, durante +/- 2 horas, sem parar. Agora chove mas com menos intensidade.

Sei que na Fuzeta há alguns problemas, houve necessidade de chamar os bombeiros.

A minha rua parecia um rio. Há muito tempo que não caía uma chove tão forte durante tanto tempo.
Deu para tirar duas fotos do telemovel. Desculpem a imagem não é a melhor.







http://img150.imageshack.us/my.php?image=foto0272xo6.jpg






http://img88.imageshack.us/my.php?image=foto0270wk3.jpg


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 09:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



> eu tenho ca uma casa.
> devias vir ca no inverno pq o clima é muito mais ameno q em vendas novas( tive agora a falar com um pescador q diz , e eu ja o sabia, q ca nao caem geadas e dá p fazer 3 ou 4 colheitas anuais de feijao)



Bom Dia..pois stormy vou tentar ir ai este inverno so para ver como e o clima...em termos de temperatura não varia muito do verão pro inverno pois não?? gosto mesmo de ir para a parte da praia e sentir a brisa maritima bem e mesmo muito feijão durante um ano..em comparação aqui com vendas novas 

stormy depois se puderes posta ai umas fotos...para matar as saudades


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2008 às 09:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia,
Por aqui 17,4ºC
98%HR (e é porque o sensor não dá mais... caso contrario devia estar a 100%)
1013hpa
prec 2,0mm

miníma (pela 3ª noite...) 14,9ºC


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 10:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

boas fotos Sueste  

parece que por ai ja tá a bombar bem..


----------



## TaviraMan (27 Set 2008 às 10:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia

Noite marcada pela trovoada que começou por volta das 4:30 e durou até agora. Cairam alguns aguaceiros fortes já durante a madrugada Brutal

Agora estão 20ºC e vento fraco. Alguns pingos dispersos mas não deve tardar a chover mais


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2008 às 10:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Muito Importante, para referir caiu em Tavira 61.1 mm, na Fuseta segundo o Sueste foi o dilúvio, em Olhão caiu somente 4 mm e em Faro nem choveu, esta Esmeraldina é muito perigosa, bem lançado o alerta laranja, é muito perigosa, trovoada bastante forte., de reparar são somente 10 kms que separam Olhão para a Fuseta e 20 kms para Tavira.

Referir que estas precipitações nenhum modelo as previu, as horas com maior precipitação segundo os modelos ainda não chegaram.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2008 às 10:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom Dia!

Para além do Alerta Amarelo atribuido aos Distritos de Setubal, Évora, Beja, e Madeira, devido a "Aguaceiros localmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoada" e "Trovoadas frequentes e dispersas"...

... foi elevado o anterior Alerta Amarelo no Distrito de *Faro*, que está agora com um Alerta Laranja devido a *"Aguaceiros Fortes - 21-40 mm/h**"*
Em relação ás Trovodas, é mantido o Alerta Amarelo...







Últimas Imagens de Satélite:






Detector de Trovoadas:






Avisos do ESTOFEX:








Assim vai o Algarve... Parabéns aos Comtemplados


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Set 2008 às 11:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bons dias malta depois de uma madrugada cheia!!

Foi sempre a bombar esta madrugada entre as 5:30 e as 7h da manha!!

Trovoes /raios e aguaceiros fortes... Lindo... tudo extremecia aqui!!

Que saudades que matei... foi pena não ter havido ''raios duplos ou triplos'' ou chamadas as 'gemeas' para poder tirar fotos aos raios...

Houve tambem um pouco pela cidade algumas inundações locais mas nada de grave - ainda bem - pois a chuva foi bastante intensa..

E promete mais...


----------



## Sueste (27 Set 2008 às 11:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Às 10.45h ainda havia acumulação de granizo, que caíu forte por estas bandas.






http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=foto0277qn1.jpg





http://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=foto0279vi6.jpg





http://img215.imageshack.us/my.php?image=foto0278cn1.jpg


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Set 2008 às 11:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Sueste disse:


> Às 10.45h ainda havia acumulação de granizo, que caíu forte por estas bandas.
> 
> http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=foto0277qn1.jpg
> 
> ...



Esqueci-me de referir que caiu alguns calhaus durante essas mesmas horas...

Vinha misturado com a chuva... destacava-se pelo bater na janela , mas derretia logo assim que tocava em algum objecto...!!


----------



## Dan (27 Set 2008 às 11:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Sueste disse:


>





Por aqui 15,8ºC, céu limpo e uma mínima de 9,0ºC.


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2008 às 11:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> Bom Dia..pois stormy vou tentar ir ai este inverno so para ver como e o clima...em termos de temperatura não varia muito do verão pro inverno pois não?? gosto mesmo de ir para a parte da praia e sentir a brisa maritima bem e mesmo muito feijão durante um ano..em comparação aqui com vendas novas
> 
> stormy depois se puderes posta ai umas fotos...para matar as saudades



a media do inverno(D, J,F.) ronda os 13Cº e de verao(J, J,A,S) ronda os 22 Cº de resto anda á volta dos 15Cº com extremos entre -1 e 42Cº pois é verdade 42Cº em 2003 com minima de 27Cº nesse mesmo dia.
este lugar é magnifico e eu tentarei postar fotos embora ache melhor vires cá em março/abril para ver a lagoa ligada ao mar ou outra altura diferente pois é lindo ver isto ao vivo.
agora estao 22.4Cº e 65%RH com ceu limpo ( a calma antes da tempestade)
boas a todos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Set 2008 às 11:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui vao duas fotos acabadinhas de tirar agora... dentro do escritorio mas da para ver o tempo por aqui:







Zona Este (Para o lado do Rio Guadiana)







Lado Sul.


----------



## Redfish (27 Set 2008 às 11:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas
Realmente isto teve bem animado por volta das 05 da manhã, com bastantes Trovoadas e Raios por estas bandas, quanta a chuva não foi mt significativa...
Agora olhando para as ultimas imagens de satelite penso que lá para a noite quando aquela mancha nublosa localizada a sudoeste do Algarve cá chegar poderá causar alguns estragos....


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2008 às 11:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde,
Por aqui 17ºC
98%HR
1014hpa

prec 5,5mm

acabo de ultrapassar os 100mm mensais.. desde o dia 1 deste mês até ao momento vou com 100,9mm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Set 2008 às 12:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Atenção Algarvios...

MCS a todo o vapor a SW do Algarve!!

http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp&sat=ir


Vai fazer estargos certamente 

Esperar para ver...


P.S : Hoje o Meteopt é Algarvio...!!


----------



## iceworld (27 Set 2008 às 12:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Já é noticia!!!! 
Apesar de erros de geografia....




http://ultimahora.publico.clix.pt/noticia.aspx?id=1344147&idCanal=59


----------



## storm (27 Set 2008 às 12:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Que animação que houve nos Algarves, por aqui tudo normal, de manha ainda houve muitas nuvens mas agora já está céu parcialmente limpo(umas nuvens mas nada de significativo)

Pela a imagem de satélite o que vem ai tem um aspecto, acaba por ser descarga cá e posteriormente na Espanha.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 12:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



storm disse:


> Que animação que houve nos Algarves, por aqui tudo normal, de manha ainda houve muitas nuvens mas agora já está céu parcialmente limpo(umas nuvens mas nada de significativo)
> 
> Pela a imagem de satélite o que vem ai tem um aspecto, acaba por ser descarga cá e posteriormente na Espanha.



Nós vamos ter que esperar por amanhã  ou pelo menos por logo à noite.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2008 às 12:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

*Mais de 50 bombeiros estão no terreno
Fortes chuvas causam inundações em casas e via pública no concelho de Faro *

As fortes chuvas que caíram esta madrugada no concelho de Faro, Algarve, causaram inundações em várias habitações e na via pública e a queda de árvores. No terreno estão 55 bombeiros, segundo informações da Autoridade Nacional de Protecção Civil (ANPC).

Segundo a ANPC estão registadas nove inundações em Olhão, três em Tavira, uma em Vila Real de Santo António, uma em Lagoa, uma em Portimão e uma em Silves.

Na operação, ainda em curso, estão ainda 19 veículos de apoio aos bombeiros.

Segundo o comandante Vaz Pinto, ouvido pela rádio TSF, os casos mais graves registaram-se na Fuzeta, Moncarapacho e Cabanas de Tavira. Mas, salientou, a situação não é considerada grave e não há estradas cortadas.

O Instituto de Meteorologia colocou o distrito em alerta laranja, o que corresponde a uma situação meteorológica de risco moderado e elevado.

Fonte: Público

Uma notícia para um tesourinho deprimente o título está errado da notícia devia ser assim: *Mais de 50 bombeiros estão no terreno
Fortes chuvas causam inundações em casas e via pública no concelho de Olhão*

Existem coisas que revoltam-me e esta é uma delas.


----------



## Sueste (27 Set 2008 às 12:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

O Ponto vermelho que passou pela Fuzeta, visto pelo radar às 06.30h.

http://img220.imageshack.us/my.php?image=por080927063024fw5.jpg


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2008 às 12:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia

Por aqui o dia começou pelas 07:15h com uma bela trovoada!!! Durou cerca de 1 hora, mas deu para tirar algumas fotos:













Consegui também uns videos, quando os editar coloco aqui!

Quanto a chuva, aqui não caiu nada de especial....!!
Foi um belo inicio da Esmeraldina por aqui


----------



## HotSpot (27 Set 2008 às 12:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Também já recebi relatos de uma árvore de grandes dimensões (1 chopo com 10 de altura já debilitado) que caiu na Ilha da Armona. A localização é a 5km SE de Olhão e 5 km SO da Fuzeta. Foi por volta das 6:30 portanto a responsável foi a celula que originou o ponto vermelho referenciado pelo Sueste.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Set 2008 às 12:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Grandes Fotos Eco 

Dá para resumir como foi esta madrugada... foi pena não apanhares uns vermelhinhos e amarelados como se viu aqui por V.R.S.A

Muito bom...


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2008 às 12:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



HotSpot disse:


> Também já recebi relatos de uma árvore de grandes dimensões (1 chopo com 10 de altura já debilitado) que caiu na Ilha da Armona. A localização é a 5km SE de Olhão e 5 km SO da Fuzeta. Foi por volta das 6:30 portanto a responsável foi a celula que originou o ponto vermelho referenciado pelo Sueste.



Hotspot aqui em Olhão não choveu quase nada cerca de 4mm, mas uma coisa que reparei foi o vento forte por volta das 7 horas ainda era de noite, o vento assobiava e as gruas que tenho aqui há volta de casa, rodavam de direcção constantemente.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Set 2008 às 12:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bem, parece estar a formar algo a que pode vir aqui para a zona de Lisboa.

Formação rápida perto de Vendas Novas que se vai deslocar para Este.

Mas também pode dar em nada....


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 12:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



HotSpot disse:


> Bem, parece estar a formar algo a que pode vir aqui para a zona de Lisboa.
> 
> Formação rápida perto de Vendas Novas que se vai deslocar para Este.
> 
> Mas também pode dar em nada....



Estou confiante para a noite  e para todo o dia de domingo  por aqui o céu tá cada vez mais nublado.

Évora e Beja estão em alerta laranja...vão rebentar muitas células nas próximas horas.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 13:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



> Bem, parece estar a formar algo a que pode vir aqui para a zona de Lisboa.
> 
> Formação rápida perto de Vendas Novas que se vai deslocar para Este.
> 
> Mas também pode dar em nada....




tenho uma trovoada a Sul da minha casa..já cai uns aguaceiros por aqui


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2008 às 13:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Fotos da zona de Faro e arredores depois da borrasca por volta das 10:30. Em Faro (cidade) não choveu, mas nas freguesias rurais já não se pode dizer o mesmo.  

O que era estranho é que as núvens corriam de leste para oeste... 

A norte de Faro












Praia de Faro






Não fotografei mas haviam 2 pessoas com a toalha estendida na praia supostamente a apanhar sol... 











Neste momento temos bastantes abertas no tecto de núvens mas o vento tem vindo a aumentar...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Set 2008 às 13:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Acho que IM anda á toa com os Alertas...

Alerta Laranja para Beja e Evora e o Algarve desce para amarelo... e vendo a imagem de satelite:

http://www.sat24.com/frame.php?html=view&country=sp&sat=ir

Parece que irá afectar mais o Algarve que as outras regioes...

Acho que o Aleerta Laranja deveria ser mantido aqui no sul... mas é mera opiniao minha...

Daqui a 1:30h a 2 devera embater no sul a MCS...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 13:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Agreste disse:


> Fotos da zona de Faro e arredores depois da borrasca por volta das 10:30. Em Faro (cidade) não choveu, mas nas freguesias rurais já não se pode dizer o mesmo.
> 
> O que era estranho é que as núvens corriam de leste para oeste...
> 
> ...



Boas fotos Agreste 

O vento de Este é que nos está a favorecer, caso contrário ia tudo a parar a Espanha, para além de nos estar a favorecer calor para que as trovoadas se formem  nas próximas horas vão-se formar algumas células em Espanha que vão ser arrastadas para o Alentejo (razão pela qual está em laranja) e quem sabe chegar a Lisboa, veremos...tudo isto graças ao ventinho de Este.


----------



## camrov8 (27 Set 2008 às 13:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

o que o IM pode estar a prever é que as celulas ganhem força no algarve e descarreguem no alentejo
muito provavelmete não querem colocar alerta vermelho que não se justifica


----------



## Luis França (27 Set 2008 às 13:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Já aparecem por aqui cumulos esparsos vindos de Sudeste (Sintra); o vento continua misturado de Sul e Leste, soprando morno, a água do mar continua morna.

Enquanto nuns lugares chove e troveja, noutros ....

Será que o "paraíso" vai ser salpicado por raios amanhã?


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 13:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

bem ja tive 15 minutos sem luz..as trovoadas andam aqui de volta...mas não choveu quase nada...agora não pinga


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 13:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

A mínima por aqui foi de 14,5ºC...

Agora crescem grandes torres a Este vejo o que tudo indica ser já uma trovoada formada a Este de mim...28,0ºC, 41%HR, 1017hpa vento fraco


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 13:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



> A mínima por aqui foi de 14,5ºC...
> 
> Agora crescem grandes torres a Este vejo o que tudo indica ser já uma trovoada formada a Este de mim...28,0ºC, 41%HR, 1017hpa vento fraco



Miguel foi a que passou aqui por vendas novas...mas passou a arrasar..não choveu quase nada..mas fez muito barulho..tive 15 minutos sem luz

pelas imagens de satélite parece que vai passar a norte de setubal..


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Set 2008 às 13:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> Miguel foi a que passou aqui por vendas novas...mas passou a arrasar..não choveu quase nada..mas fez muito barulho..tive 15 minutos sem luz
> 
> pelas imagens de satélite parece que vai passar a norte de setubal..



No satelite cresce ai qualquer coisa! 
Pode ser que chegue a lisboa!


----------



## *Dave* (27 Set 2008 às 13:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui, tudo "normal"... no céu algumas nuvens, mas nada de significativo. O vento sopra fraco.

Neste momento:
T: 26,6ºC
HR: 35%
P: 1016,0mb/hPa


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 14:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



> No satelite cresce ai qualquer coisa!
> Pode ser que chegue a lisboa!



a direção que ela leva e mesmo Montijo e Lisboa 

acabei de ver o radar do IM para tirar algumas duvidas..

a célula passou a SW de Vendas Novas..chovendo so alguns aguaceiros fracos e moderados..


----------



## Henrique (27 Set 2008 às 14:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Saudações =)
Chove com muita força aqui na minha zona, aguaceiro bastante localizado.


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 14:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas

Isto está a ficar lindo vem tudo a caminho do Litoral   vejo formações lindas em todo o Interior e Sul vou pegar na máquina e dar uma volta   para mim o fim da tarde pode ser muito bom vejo uma linha instável a SE ainda no Alentejo que pode rebentar a todo o momento a vir para esta zona


----------



## Seavoices (27 Set 2008 às 14:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

A Este de Lisboa, pelo desenvolvimento e pela hora a que se estão a formar (pico de calor e de intensidade solar) queu dificilmente Lisboa não irá receber uns belos aguaceiros misturados com trovoada


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Set 2008 às 14:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Isto está a ficar lindo vem tudo a caminho do Litoral   vejo formações lindas em todo o Interior e Sul vou pegar na máquina e dar uma volta   para mim o fim da tarde pode ser muito bom vejo uma linha instável a SE ainda no Alentejo que pode rebentar a todo o momento a vir para esta zona



CONFIRMO! esta a vir qualquer coisa para aqui!


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2008 às 14:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boa Tarde.

Por aqui á pouco pingou e os pingos eram grossos, neste momento estão 27.5ºC, espero que venha uma trovoada para aqui


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 14:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Seavoices disse:


> A Este de Lisboa, pelo desenvolvimento e pela hora a que se estão a formar (pico de calor e de intensidade solar) queu dificilmente Lisboa não irá receber uns belos aguaceiros misturados com trovoada





O ventinho de Este vai-nos favorecer em muito.


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Set 2008 às 14:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> O ventinho de Este vai-nos favorecer em muito.



Isto esta a ficar lindo! 







Im pôe Alerta Laranja para Setubal!


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2008 às 14:42)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

O radar mostra que esse núcleo está a crescer rapidamente. E existem mais a entrar por Espanha junto ao Gerofil...


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2008 às 14:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

ALANDROAL: Algo se aproxima de Sueste (14h00) ...






[/IMG]​CopyRight@gerofil






[/IMG]
CopyRight@gerofil


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2008 às 14:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

optima manha de praia apos uns banhos no oceano á sombra de belos cumulus congestus regressei com a informação de q existe uma celula a formar-se a 10 km SSE da minha casa aqui em sto andre.
a temp é de 23.6Cº e estao 61% RH e o ceu esta nublado com cumulus congestus em pleno desenvolvimento.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 14:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Os alertas estão a subir cada vez mais  e Lisboa de fora, vai apanhar com os restos


----------



## storm (27 Set 2008 às 14:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Ai que fotos tão bonitas , por aqui já se vislumbra algumas bem interessantes, embora algo pequenas.
À duas linhas de formações, uma do lado da serra do Montejunto e outra a Norte, alguns cumulus congestus e deve haver mais alguns da mesma família (humilis ou mediocris,)


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Set 2008 às 15:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Penso que a célula vai passar mesmo ao lado de Lisboa! Alterou o rumo ligeiramente para Norte! E não sei se já esta em fase de dissolvição! Mas pode ser que não!


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 15:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

As nuvens por aqui estão a crescer a um ritmos alucinante  até já estou a acompanhar de binoculos as nuvens ao longe, para ver o seu desenvolvimento e há pouco quando estava a olhar para uma, vi um balão eu pensava que era outra coisa  mas depois vi bem e era um balão, não se via a olho nu estava muito alto e ia para Este


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2008 às 15:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

e agora um violentissimo aguaceiro ouve-se dentro de casa


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 15:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



> e agora um violentissimo aguaceiro ouve-se dentro de casa



e a tal célula que tu dizias que vinha de S/SE 

vesse muito bem na imagem de satélite e também no radar do IM

por aqui não pinga..por enquanto


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2008 às 15:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

A Protecção Civil colocou o Algarve em Alerta Laranja até amanhã às 00 horas, nunca percebi estes aletas um tem alerta laranja o IM tem alerta amarelo, depois coloca alerta Laranja em cima do acontecimento.


----------



## HotSpot (27 Set 2008 às 16:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

A mesma celula aqui não largou nada, mas fez descer a temperatura em 5ºC em apenas 30 minutos. Estava eu am Stº António (Barreiro) e lá largou bastante água.

Mas parece que veem aí mais, vou tirar umas fotos


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 16:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui tive uma trovoada a Este não muito distante deu para ouvir 5 ou 6 trovões um deles bem audível


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2008 às 16:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> e a tal célula que tu dizias que vinha de S/SE
> 
> vesse muito bem na imagem de satélite e também no radar do IM
> 
> por aqui não pinga..por enquanto



yá, ainda chove desde á pouco.
as prox 24h serao lindas e nós q tanto precisamos de agua no sul.
amanha vou p lisboa a tarde (escola) espero apanhar algo pelo caminho
boas a todos do sul!!!( a sul do tejo...)


----------



## StormFairy (27 Set 2008 às 16:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Aqui tive uma trovoada a Este não muito distante deu para ouvir 5 ou 6 trovões um deles bem audível



Olá a todos
Confirmo ... também ouvi, notei que houve uma ligeira alteração do sentido do vento alguns minutos antes, o que me custou umas corridinhas forçadas... atrás dos obstáculos insufláveis do campo de Paintball que estava a montar. 

De qualquer forma também eu tenho a camêra fotográfica a postos... parece que vou ter festa por aqui.
Inté


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 16:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

por aqui continua o céu muito nublado e vento fraco...em principio devem aparecer por aqui mais umas células vindas de E/SE 

estão 23.0ºC


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Set 2008 às 16:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



stormy disse:


> yá, ainda chove desde á pouco.
> as prox 24h serao lindas e nós q tanto precisamos de agua no sul.
> amanha vou p lisboa a tarde (escola) espero apanhar algo pelo caminho
> boas a todos do sul!!!( a sul do tejo...)



Pode ser que em Lisboa aconteça algo!  Quem sabe?


----------



## squidward (27 Set 2008 às 16:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

por aqui céu muito nublado, mas nada de aguaceiros ainda


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 16:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Fotos daquela Trovoada fraca perto de Setubal: Nada de especial espero que de noite rebentem para poder ai sim sacar umas boas fotos


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 16:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



> Fotos daquela Trovoada fraca perto de Setubal: Nada de especial espero que de noite rebentem para poder ai sim sacar umas boas fotos



boas fotos Miguel 

parece que ja ai vem mais umas células..


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2008 às 16:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

ESTOU A OUVIR *TROVOADA*!!

Esta célula a NO, está a dar que ouvir...


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Set 2008 às 16:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> boas fotos Miguel
> 
> parece que ja ai vem mais umas células..



Alentejo e Algarve preparem se! O melhor da festa está mesmo aqui á porta!


----------



## squidward (27 Set 2008 às 16:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Eu aqui também espero ter direito a algo!!!


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 16:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*


----------



## CMPunk (27 Set 2008 às 16:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas Pessoal!!! 

Finalmente chegei aqui ao PC.

Bem começando por agora tenho o Céu Muito Nublado, 22º e o vento sopra moderado a 29 Km/H.

Aqui em Mata Lobos a 7Km de Faro foi me digo que choveu um pouco, eu nao me apressebi porque dormi até ás 13 horas.

Mas notou-se a estrada um pouco mulhada, em Faro não choveu nadinha mesmo.

Não sei se houve trovoada, mas esta manha tinha o PC desligado.

Neste momento as nuvens com maior probablidade de precipitação e trovoadas passa toda ao lado para os lados de S. Brás, Loulé, etc.
Desloca-se tudo dos lados de Olhão, Tavira e V.R.S.A

Estou é desejoso pela entrada da MCS aqui, já está cada vez mais próxima, acho que o IM devia lançar o Alerta Laranja para o Algarve, acredito que irá fazer estragos em muitos sitios, agora resta saber quais a Localidades com mais sorte.

No entanto tirei umas fotos que vou já postar a seguir.


----------



## psm (27 Set 2008 às 16:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde, tal como o gil postou no Estoril vê-se um enorme cumulus nimbos a norte da serra de Sintra, e que bela torre, enquanto aqui está céu limpo e muito abafado , e sem vento.


----------



## Aurélio (27 Set 2008 às 16:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

CMPunk és meu vizinho ... lol

Quanto ao tempo, bem analisando as imagens  de satelite pode-se constatar que as células neste momento estão ainda bastante longe do Algarve mas penso que daqui a umas 3 horas chegam-se ao Barlavento e ao sotavento algarvio !!

A RTP dizia que o tempo agreste chegaria ao final do dia de hoje tal como já haviam dito ontem!!
Acho que cerca das 20h deve começar a festa aqui na zona de Faro !!


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Set 2008 às 16:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2008 às 16:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

resultados da chuvada: sargetas cheias ( água e detritos vegetais) e agua no solo até aprox 2/5 cm ( o solo estava totalmente seco ).
prevejo um agravamento do tempo nas prox 12h e chuva moderada/forte acompanhada de trovoada. 
agora ceu muito nublado por um mix ( nome q eu dou á conjugação de varios tipos de nuvens ou de nuvens altas medias e baixas) destacam-se os c congestus e os cb`s a temp é de 20.8Cº com 86%RH e vento fraco( mesmo em altitude).
boas a todos


----------



## CMPunk (27 Set 2008 às 16:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Fotos do Momento:

*Lado Este, Olhão, Tavira, V.R.S.A*







*Lado Norte, Loulé*






*Lado Norte, Loulé*






*Lado NW, Almancil*






*Lado SW, Quarteira, Portimão*


----------



## CMPunk (27 Set 2008 às 16:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Aurélio disse:


> CMPunk és meu vizinho ... lol
> 
> Quanto ao tempo, bem analisando as imagens  de satelite pode-se constatar que as células neste momento estão ainda bastante longe do Algarve mas penso que daqui a umas 3 horas chegam-se ao Barlavento e ao sotavento algarvio !!
> 
> ...



É verdade amigo, és meu vizinho, eu moro a 7 Km de Faro, mas pertenço a Faro.

Ás 20 horas não digo mas lá para as 18:00/ 19:00 deve chegar, vai ser mau hoje para sair, logo hoje que dá o Benfinca


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 16:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Vem ai alguma coisa não parece!!?


----------



## storm (27 Set 2008 às 17:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Trovoada trovoada, 4 trovões em menos de 2 minutos, bem as nuvens tão enormes, já caiu alguns pingos grossos, vamos la ver no que vai dar


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Set 2008 às 17:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Visto que o grosso da festa ainda não quer vir para terra...







Ayamonte esta a bombar mesmo aqui ao lado!!

Neste momento tudo muito calmo...


----------



## rijo (27 Set 2008 às 17:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 17:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

tenho duas células por aqui..uma a Norte e outra a Sul..uma vai direitinha a Setúbal..atenção Miguel


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 17:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bem malta vem ai uma  que pena não se já noite  mas acredito depois de ver a ultima run do GFS que toda a madrugada vai ser activa nesta zona


----------



## CMPunk (27 Set 2008 às 17:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui tudo na mesma, ando á espera da MCS mas a magana está a demorar.


----------



## storm (27 Set 2008 às 17:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bem esta por aqui ainda continua, cada vez faz mais eco, agora novamente com pingos, as nuvens negras estão parece que amareladas (esta deve ser das antigas)

Edit:trovões longooooooos


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Set 2008 às 17:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



CMPunk disse:


> Aqui tudo na mesma, ando á espera da MCS mas a magana está a demorar.



Ela penso que ganhara força ao anoitecer, e irá acumular energia antes de vir para terra , pois ela esta quase estacionaria...

Mas vai dar festa... Pois ja tenho aqui a camara de filmar preparada para ela e para as que vierem...

Agora temos de aguardar!!


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

bem começei a ouvir o barulho da trovoada que está a norte de VN..será que se estende mais para aqui


----------



## mocha (27 Set 2008 às 17:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

boas, por aqui 27.5ºC e a subir, ficou nublado e abafado
lado Sudeste




Este




Norte (lisboa)




Sudoeste


----------



## CMPunk (27 Set 2008 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Atenção Pessoal!!

A MCS começá e entrar no Algarve.






A Parte que está dentro do circulo é nova, formou se á pouco tempo.


----------



## dgstorm (27 Set 2008 às 17:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui passamos de penico a caldeirão ! 

26ºC, nem uma única nuvem no céu


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 17:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2008 às 17:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui está uma célula a sw do couço que está a fazer relâmpagos e trovões, mas não vem para cá.

T.Actual: 24.4ºC


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 17:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Já se ouve bem...


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 17:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Miguel a trovoada que tenho a norte de mim e mais potente do que essa que vai pra setubal..no entanto pode crescer ainda..ja viste o radar ??


----------



## storm (27 Set 2008 às 17:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bem isso em Setúbal deve ser potente, o aspecto está 

Por aqui já parou


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 17:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



> Por aqui está uma célula a sw do couço que está a fazer relâmpagos e trovões, mas não vem para cá.
> 
> T.Actual: 24.4ºC



essa e a que tá a norte de vendas novas..


----------



## mocha (27 Set 2008 às 17:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

vamos la a ver se a esmeraldina me deixa aqui alguma pinga, pelo menos promete, vou tirar umas fotos


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2008 às 17:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Olá!

Aqui estão algumas fotos, peço desculpa pela qualidade, esta é a que o Miguel refere, vista de Almada:








E esta foto está na direcção Montijo


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2008 às 17:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Passsou tudo ao lado... mas o som dos trovões (ao longe) já bastou para me alegrar

Em cerca de 40 minutos... a céula desfez-se toda!

Aqui fica o Time Lapse da _dita_...



Ena... Miguel, vais ter festa... pela certa...


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2008 às 17:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Está um pouo abafado aqui, muitas nuvens de trovoada a Este e a Sudeste, vamos ver se chega alguma coisa aqui a Oeiras


----------



## mocha (27 Set 2008 às 17:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Actualização
Sudoeste




Oeste




Sudeste:





Dados:
Temperatura: 25.3ºC a descer
Pressão 1010hpa


----------



## HotSpot (27 Set 2008 às 17:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

A mesma célula fotografada pelo Miguel a chegar aqui...






O "penico" deve estar prestes a encher


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2008 às 18:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui está abafado... Não consigo ver Palmela, suponho que estejam a levar banho e que banho...

Nova actualização:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2008 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui fiacam as fotos da célula que referi á pouco, peço desculpa pela má qualidade mas isto foi tirado pelo meu nokia


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 18:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui está a ficar ambiente de trovoada  abafado e quase sem vento


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2008 às 18:09)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui está a ficar ambiente de trovoada  abafado e quase sem vento




Aqui ainda há algum vento... (14,0 km/h) que desabafa um pouco...
Temperatura nos *25,0ºC*


Nota: _Está a dar "O Dia depois de Amanhã" na Sic (mas agora está no Intervalo)_


----------



## HotSpot (27 Set 2008 às 18:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui começou o vento. De quase vento nulo passou para rajadas de 40 km/h.

Máxima de 45km/h para já.

Está a chegar a chuva e a trovoada. Ja se ouve e já se vê 

P.S. Para os mais "habituados" já sabem que o mais certo é deixarem de receber dados daqui  o que acontece sempre com muito vento e trovoada.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 18:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



HotSpot disse:


> Aqui começou o vento. De quase vento nulo passou para rajadas de 40 km/h.
> 
> Máxima de 45km/h para já.
> 
> ...



Aí vai ela  essa sensação é espetacular...o "antes de tudo acontecer".


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2008 às 18:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Está cada vez mais próximo de Almada. Isto vai ser bonito.

Neste momento tenho valores:

   TEMPERATURA +25.3 °C   
   HUMIDADE 30 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1018 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 6.1 km/h 
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO


----------



## mocha (27 Set 2008 às 18:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

ta a chegar tambem aqui nao tarda nada, escureceu, o vento levantou, temperatura mantem se


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2008 às 18:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Alandroal: Continuação de períodos de céu muito nublado e alguns aguaceiros muito fracos. Temperatura actual de 19,5 ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 18:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

pois é mais uma vez aqui não se passou nada..as trovoadas a passarem sempre ao lado de vendas novas..ora a Sul ora a norte e nada no meio.. a zona do montijo , barreiro , almada , lisboa etc... vão apanhar com as duas células em cheio


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2008 às 18:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

E deixei de ver a Arrábida...


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 18:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Estou em estado de euforia...só para vos dar uma ideia já vou com 27,5mm de chuva... raios a cair mesmo em cima neste momento ainda


----------



## HotSpot (27 Set 2008 às 18:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

A "acção" principal está a acontecer um pouco a sul daqui. Teima em não chover...


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2008 às 18:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Eu só sei que de um momento para o outro levantou-se um vendaval...

A qualquer momento está aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 18:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Estou em estado de euforia...só para vos dar uma ideia já vou com 27,5mm de chuva... raios a cair mesmo em cima neste momento ainda



Ena pá  isso é muita coisa  por cá as nuvens continuam a entrar e o vento a aumentar.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 18:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



> Estou em estado de euforia...só para vos dar uma ideia já vou com 27,5mm de chuva... raios a cair mesmo em cima neste momento ainda



imagino..


----------



## mocha (27 Set 2008 às 18:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

vento continua a intensificar, a sul ta mesmo negro


----------



## HotSpot (27 Set 2008 às 18:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Já chove  

Mas aqui estou um pouco flanqueado pela célula.


----------



## squidward (27 Set 2008 às 18:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

aqui já avisto relâmpagos e a trovejar, mas muito longe ainda. Estou a "registar" o momento


----------



## Mago (27 Set 2008 às 18:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui céu pouco nublado ou ate mesmo limpo
calmaria....
agora 19ºC


----------



## mocha (27 Set 2008 às 18:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

começou a chover, temp 24.8


----------



## HotSpot (27 Set 2008 às 18:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

0,6 mm e a contar...


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2008 às 18:42)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Ah! Trovoada!

Está a fazer bastante na Arrábida... Apenas vejo, não dá para ouvir nada. Por aqui ainda nada, mas está com um aspecto mesmo ameaçador. Vamos esperar mais um pouco


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2008 às 18:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

O Sol acabou de desaparecer... e o céu está quase a encobrir completamente!







A região de Setúbal, é, neste momento... a melhor do país...






Neste momento tenho *22,7ºC*
Humidade a 63%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 13,3 km/h
Ponto de Orvalho nos 15,5ºC



*TENHO UMA WALL CLOUD A ESTE!!*


----------



## mocha (27 Set 2008 às 18:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

ja a começo a ouvir ao longe, avisto uma escuridão agora a sul, temperatura estavel, vento moderado


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2008 às 18:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

A de Setúbal passou ao lado aqui de Almada. Mas ainda a procissão vai no adro... Já fiquei satisfeito por ver e ouvir trovoada. 

Neste momento:

  TEMPERATURA +23.8 °C   
   HUMIDADE 32 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1019 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 9.7 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 18:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bem então vamos lá agora com mais calma  a precipitação na ultima hora vai em  *30,7mm*, a rajada mais alta foi de *47,4km/h*...

Tentei e de que maneira apanhar raios mas a chuva e o vento estragou tudo pois quando não estava ainda a chover mal se via raios assim que começa a chover foi um festival de raios resumindo não apanhei nada...


...Mentira...

Aqui está a única foto em condições que deu para tirar tal foi o temporal que se abateu...








Atemperatura deu uma queda para os 17,7ºC actuais e 90% de humidade...


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2008 às 18:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

O céu está a ficar encoberto e o vento está a aumentar de intensidade, ainda não choveu nem ouvi trovões...


----------



## mocha (27 Set 2008 às 18:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Bem então vamos lá agora com mais calma  a precipitação na ultima hora vai em  *30,7mm*, a rajada mais alta foi de *47,4km/h*...
> 
> Tentei e de que maneira apanhar raios mas a chuva e o vento estragou tudo pois quando não estava ainda a chover mal se via raios assim que começa a chover foi um festival de raios resumindo não apanhei nada...
> 
> ...



lindo


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2008 às 18:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Excelente registo Miguel.

Parece que para Setúbal vem a calmaria ou estou enganado? Aqui continua em Stand By, mas ao longe continua a trovejar.

TEMPERATURA +23.5 °C   
   HUMIDADE 33 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1019 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 11.2 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO ESTE


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 18:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

boa foto Miguel..


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2008 às 18:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Excelente foto Miguel!


Tenho uma espécie de *Wall Cloud* em Cima! É espectacular!!! São núvens acastanhadas...

Estou eufórico... a tirar fotos e a fazer vídeos... que publicarei logo que me acalmar


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2008 às 18:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> Bom dia
> 
> Por aqui o dia começou pelas 07:15h com uma bela trovoada!!! Durou cerca de 1 hora, mas deu para tirar algumas fotos:
> 
> ...



Mais umas fotos desta manhâ:


----------



## HotSpot (27 Set 2008 às 18:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Excelente Miguel.

Aqui parece que a chuva já passou. Foi de "raspão" mas ainda rendeu 0,8 mm

Temp actual 19,3ºC (desceu *6,6ºC* na última hora)

Humidade actual 74% (subiu *28%* na última hora)


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 19:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

18h30  RADAR IM


----------



## DRC (27 Set 2008 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Começa a chover em Póvoa de Santa Iria.
Vêe-se relâmpagos ao longe.
Penso que a trovoada vai passar ao lado.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 19:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Excelente foto Miguel!
> 
> 
> Tenho uma espécie de *Wall Cloud* em Cima! É espectacular!!! São núvens acastanhadas...
> ...



Eu tambem tenho umas nuvens esquesitas por cima


----------



## rijo (27 Set 2008 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Eu tambem tenho umas nuvens esquesitas por cima



Muito esquisitas! tenho pena de nao ter aqui a máquina!

Fui à janela e apanhei com uma pinga no nariz. .  mas foi o único que as nuvens acho que já são restos :P


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 19:05)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Obrigado pessoal 

Agora vai pingando ainda se ouve trovões ao longe os meus olhos estão no satélite porque a partir de agora tudo o que venha fica mais lindo por ser de noite 

18,1ºC
94%HR
1016hpa
30,7mm
Dew point 17ºC


A máxima foi de *29,2ºC*


----------



## psm (27 Set 2008 às 19:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Obrigado pessoal
> 
> Agora vai pingando ainda se ouve trovões ao longe os meus olhos estão no satélite porque a partir de agora tudo o que venha fica mais lindo por ser de noite
> 
> ...


----------



## storm (27 Set 2008 às 19:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui está-se a encher de nuvens novamente, com algumas escuras à mistura, uma ligeira brisa

Boa foto miguel: e ecobcg thumbsup:


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2008 às 19:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Isto está...

Começou agora a chover forte e cai algum Granizo!!!


----------



## mocha (27 Set 2008 às 19:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

bem parece que ta tudo a passar ao lado, esta muito escuro por aqui mas a trovoada ta a ir pros lados de almada


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Set 2008 às 19:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bem por aqui já não há nada, resumindo tirando as pingas grossas que cairam ao inicio da tarde hoje por aqui passou tudo ao lado mas ainda deu para se ver relãmpagos e ouvir os trovões, enfim espero que amanhã já tenha mais sorte.

T.Actual: 22.4ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2008 às 19:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Agora que alarguei os meus horizontes, reparei que estou cercado.

Embora do lado da Arrábida agora tenha passado, a Oeste da Serra, a Este e a Norte está um espectáculo.

Temperatura a tombar:

 TEMPERATURA +21.9 °C   
   HUMIDADE 42 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1019 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 11.9 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 19:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Já ouvi trovejar


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2008 às 19:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

aqui estou tb em stand by á espera do SCM q ja esta a influenciar o estado do tempo em sagres .
agora sigo com ceu mto nublado por mix de nuvens( nota para algum desenvolvimento a SSO proximo a sines q poderá evoluir para celula nos prox 90 minutos nesse caso deslocar-se-á para NNE ou N e podera atingir setubal e arredores com intensidade) t actual 20.1Cº e 89%RH.
boas a todos e parabens aos moradores da peninsula de setubal as fotos estavam excelentes e a trovoada tb.


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 19:12)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

será esta a direção durante a noite ??


----------



## HotSpot (27 Set 2008 às 19:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui estabilizou vento, humidade e temperatura. finito!

Rendeu 0,8 mm a alguma emoção.


----------



## storm (27 Set 2008 às 19:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> será esta a direção durante a noite ??



Só mais um bocado para cima e está perfeito


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Set 2008 às 19:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Já ando a ouvi la a roncar... e com alguma intensidade!


----------



## rijo (27 Set 2008 às 19:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

A trovoada já começou em Queluz...


----------



## mocha (27 Set 2008 às 19:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

tou rodeada delas mas passa tudo ao lado, belas nuvens tb a nordeste entretanto a temp. desceu 24.3


----------



## rijo (27 Set 2008 às 19:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Já ouvi trovejar



Eu cheguei a ver o clarão


----------



## GFVB (27 Set 2008 às 19:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boa tarde a todos!

Por aqui já se ouve a trovoada com alguma intensidade, mas ainda não chove!


----------



## Nuno (27 Set 2008 às 19:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas,

Mais uma grande foto Miguel, parabens 
Pois foi isto esteve forte aqui, muitos raios , chuva moderada a forte com ventinho moderado. Vi belos raios e ouvi uns bons tiros, ja era hora delas voltarem a casa  Voltarão os velhos tempos, confiança para a noite companheiros. 

20.9ºC
64%


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2008 às 19:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Já se ouve *Trovoada*...

O meu _Memory Card_ está a ficar cheio...

Última Imagem de satélite!








O Nosso amigo Vince é que está longe de tudo isto... está neste momento no meio do Rio Minho... a fazer a travessia de Espanha para Portugal!


P.S - Vamos lá ver se não tenho um ataque... estou eufórico


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2008 às 19:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui em Linda-a-Velha já vi alguns raios e ouvi uns trovões, ainda não choveu


----------



## mauro miranda (27 Set 2008 às 19:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

aki na bobadela também já ouvi dois trovões, mas nao vejo clarões pois estou do lado inverso a elas

ja caiu uns pingos

de repente o vento aumentou de intensidade

e o ceu esta negro por todos os lados


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 19:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Na minha opinião aquelas salada de Células que está a sul neste momento vai afectar durante a madrugada toda a costa Alentejana o Algarve Lisboa e Setubal...Atenção a Setubal e Lisboa pelos motivos que toda a gente conhece...


----------



## squidward (27 Set 2008 às 19:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



rijo disse:


> A trovoada já começou em Queluz...



sim, eu daqui avisto os relâmpagos que se fazem por ai


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Set 2008 às 19:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Preparem-se algarvios e alentejanos...

As nuvens estao quase estaticas e a desenvolverem-se aqui no Algarve!!


----------



## psm (27 Set 2008 às 19:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Finalmente vou tirar a barriga de misérias. Troveja e começou a chover


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2008 às 19:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Eu e a Mocha estamos cá c'um azar. Está a passar tudo ao lado.

Por outro lado, aqui apanho com os restos se assim se pode dizer. Embora não esteja perto, oiço e vejo bastante trovoada. Nada mau...

Agora:

TEMPERATURA +21.2 °C   
   HUMIDADE 44 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1019 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 11.2 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 19:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Na minha opinião aquelas salada de Células que está a sul neste momento vai afectar durante a madrugada toda a costa Alentejana o Algarve Lisboa e Setubal...Atenção a Setubal e Lisboa pelos motivos que toda a gente conhece...



Tambem acho que sim.


----------



## MSantos (27 Set 2008 às 19:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

A trovoada vai-se aproximando, já começou a chover as nuvens estão com um aspecto ameaçador


----------



## HotSpot (27 Set 2008 às 19:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui vão caindo mais uns pingos. 1,0 mm


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2008 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Tens a certeza tornado... Eu estive a ver o sat24 e não me parece tão pujante com ao início da tarde e agora de noite a convecção parou. Depois da borrasca desta madrugada aqui por Faro não aconteceu mais nada.


----------



## criz0r (27 Set 2008 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Sem dúvida tão todas a passar ao lado e a ir em direcção ao atlântico bah parece que não é desta ..bem mas ao menos posso contentar-me com o bonito espetáculo de raios..a ver vamos como vai ser esta noite..


----------



## mauro miranda (27 Set 2008 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

a chuva teima em nao cair mas a trovoada ja se faz sentir ao longe

o vento acalmou


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Set 2008 às 19:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Á falhas na luz aqui por V.R.S.A

Mas o tempo esta assim...







Muito medonho!!


----------



## GFVB (27 Set 2008 às 19:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui o vento acalmou mas está a cair um aguaceiro intenso, com trovoada à mistura!
Não tenho termómetro em casa (shame on me) mas está calor por aqui!


----------



## rbsmr (27 Set 2008 às 19:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



mauro miranda disse:


> a chuva teima em nao cair mas a trovoada ja se faz sentir ao longe
> 
> o vento acalmou



Confirmo daqui de Sacavém! A trovoada deverá estar localizada perto de Vila Franca de Xira/Carregado - A trovoada tem sido bastante proveitosa em termos de descargas eléctricas. Infelizmente tenho que ir para a casa de um amigo e não posso acompanhar com fotos aqui no fórum


----------



## mocha (27 Set 2008 às 19:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



PedroAfonso disse:


> Eu e a Mocha estamos cá c'um azar. Está a passar tudo ao lado.
> 
> Por outro lado, aqui apanho com os restos se assim se pode dizer. Embora não esteja perto, oiço e vejo bastante trovoada. Nada mau...
> 
> ...



é verdade, poe azar nisso, pode ser que venha recompensa, mais logo: 
BENFICAAA


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2008 às 19:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Entretanto começaram a cair uns pingos, mas vai ser de pouca dura... Até tenho uma aberta por cima de mim.

Faz trovoada em duas frentes: Oeste e Norte...

Por agora:

TEMPERATURA +21.1 °C   
   HUMIDADE 44 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1019 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 7.9 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO SUDOESTE


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2008 às 19:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

situaçao interessante e potencialmente perigosa na zona de sines com movimento para NNE ou N lento serei afectado nos prox 45 min aconselho prudencia na area de setubal.
aqui ja há vento embora fraco com pequenas rajadas.
para E daqui tambem o ceu esta compacto cheio de nuvens cumuliformes.


----------



## mauro miranda (27 Set 2008 às 19:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

o ceu esta assustador, ja caem de novo uns pinguinhos de nada


a trovoada deixou de se ouvir, eu n tenho vista para o local onde ela ocorre, n sei se esta a cair raios


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2008 às 19:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Um pequeno aparte: Viva o Benfica também

Ora bem, ia dizer que n via trovoada, mas acabei de ver mais um relâmpago. Já o  céu continua que vai lá vai.

Agora é esperar para ver o que acontece durante a noite.


----------



## mauro miranda (27 Set 2008 às 19:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

aquela coisa k esta no satélite vai afectar lisboa???


----------



## Redfish (27 Set 2008 às 19:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Parece pelas ultimas imagens de satelite que vamos ter bastante Chuva no sul do pais, talvez um alerta laranja não seria má ideia, visto poderem ocorrem fortes chuvadas e consequentes estragos, como os da noite passada, mas penso que a situação será  bastante mais gravosa para esta madrugada, principalmente aqui no Algarve.


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2008 às 19:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Uma trovoada espectacular a Oeste daqui... Neste momento não estou a tirar fotos, mas ficavam uns registos fantásticos.

  TEMPERATURA +21.3 °C   
   HUMIDADE 42 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1019 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 5.4 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO


----------



## psm (27 Set 2008 às 19:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Venho-vos dizer que a sudoeste de Cascais é um espectaculo de luz (é a trovoada que afectou o Miguel)


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 19:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

a festa ai no Algarve vai começar as 21h


----------



## João Esteves (27 Set 2008 às 19:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas Tardes!

Acabei agora de chegar do trabalho (Mitrena - Setúbal) e posso afirmar que pelas 17h30 - 18h, abateu-se um verdadeiro temporal por aquelas bandas. Impressionante, a força repentina do vento que arrastou uma nuvem compacta de pó sobre toda a área, reduzindo bastante a visibilidade. Relâmpagos e chuva muito violenta durante cerca de 30 min. Tenho um dos bancos do carro completamento encharcado, pois deixei uma pequena fresta (1 cm) aberta da janela e devem ter sido litros de água por aquela pequena abertura.

Mas tão depressa como veio, assim se foi...
Interessante observar a mancha compacta vermelha sobre setúbal, no radar do IM.

No entanto, aqui pela Portela, aparentemente nada caiu, pelo menos a minha estação não registou.


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2008 às 19:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Se olharmos para o SAT24, dá para ver que o Algarve, nomeadamente o Barlavento já está a bombar à grande.

(Mais uma Vez) Passou ao lado de Almada, vamos esperar pela noite e por amanhã.


----------



## Nuno (27 Set 2008 às 19:56)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



João Esteves disse:


> Boas Tardes!
> 
> Acabei agora de chegar do trabalho (Mitrena - Setúbal) e posso afirmar que pelas 17h30 - 18h, abateu-se um verdadeiro temporal por aquelas bandas. Impressionante, a força repentina do vento que arrastou uma nuvem compacta de pó sobre toda a área, reduzindo bastante a visibilidade. Relâmpagos e chuva muito violenta durante cerca de 30 min. Tenho um dos bancos do carro completamento encharcado, pois deixei uma pequena fresta (1 cm) aberta da janela e devem ter sido litros de água por aquela pequena abertura.
> 
> ...



Confirma-se companheiro foi bom para esta zona já não chovia assim a algum tempo. 

20.6ºC
67%


----------



## Redfish (27 Set 2008 às 19:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boa

Parece que o pessoal do Instituto de Meteorologia me ouviu e colocou o Algarve em Alerta Amarelo ou Laranja (alguem consegue distinguir) ......


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 19:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Só agora parou completamente de chover o total foi de *31,7mm* de chuva...tudo calmo por agora mas a madrugada vai ser muito agitada..


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Set 2008 às 20:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Redfish disse:


> Boa
> 
> Parece que o pessoal do Instituto de Meteorologia me ouviu e colocou o Algarve em Alerta Laranja......



por enquanto esta em alerta amarelo. Entretanto retiraram os outros alertas!


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

porque e que tiraram os alertas de Évora , Beja , Setubal etc.. ??

ca pra mim vai ser uma madrugada animada..

vou esperar pra ver


----------



## meteo (27 Set 2008 às 20:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Hoje no Guincho teve um fantástico dia de praia,céu limpo calor e vento inexistente  mas sempre com umas nuvens na serra de sintra com algum desenvolvimento vertical e muito escuras,mas que por sorte lá ficaram  ao fim da tarde o regresso a Oeiras foi feito com relampagos no mar e na zona de setubal e Costa!  Muito bom! que continue a festa pela madrugada


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 20:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> porque e que tiraram os alertas de Évora , Beja , Setubal etc.. ??
> 
> ca pra mim vai ser uma madrugada animada..
> 
> mas vou esperar pra ver



Provavelmente porque o combustivel (calor) acabou ou pelo menos abrandou.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2008 às 20:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui agora não se passa nada... céu nublado, mas nada de chuva, vento ou trovoada...tudo muito calmo!!

PS: A partir das 21h é que vai subir o stress!!!


----------



## Brunomc (27 Set 2008 às 20:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



> Provavelmente porque o combustivel (calor) se desligou.



mas mesmo assim acho que deviam pôr um alerta amarelo para o Baixo Alentejo..


----------



## Luis França (27 Set 2008 às 20:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui fotografei uma wall-cloud em formação, granizo do tamanho de ervilhas e, às vezes, avelãs, raios com fartura por cima de Sintra, Roca, Ericeira, e no mar.

Muita edição de vídeo pla frente...

Aqui é que é, uma fartura de acontecimentos meteorológicos. E a praia continua óptima (amanhã lá estarei).


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2008 às 20:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Neste momento estão a haver bastantes descargas nas redondezas... as quais estou a fotografar...

Começa de novo a chuviscar...

Temperatura nos 20,2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 20:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Luis França disse:


> Por aqui fotografei uma wall-cloud em formação, granizo do tamanho de ervilhas e, às vezes, avelãs, raios com fartura por cima de Sintra, Roca, Ericeira, e no mar.



Pois foi  a temperatura tá a subir


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2008 às 20:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Se verem os modelos o Aladin, o ECMWF e o GFS todos colocam o Algarve sobre um dilúvio para o dia de amanhã, vamos aguardar pelos desenvolvimentos.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 20:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Penso que por Lisboa e arredores acabou-se a chance de haver alguma coisa.

Neste momento por aqui as nuvens estão a dissipar-se.


----------



## Luis França (27 Set 2008 às 20:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

A bigorna dupla que veio de Vendas Novas.





As últimas nuvens antes do pôr-do-sol e que continuam a despejar:













Tudo ao mais alto nível...


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2008 às 21:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

por agora nada


----------



## mauro miranda (27 Set 2008 às 21:04)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

de repente....

parece que passaram uma borracha nas nuvens e elas estao a enfraquecer

ja nao chove, ja nao troveja e n ha vento como a maioria do dia

a bocado vi um raio, apenas um

foi bom


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Set 2008 às 21:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Lisboa agora!


----------



## stormy (27 Set 2008 às 21:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

no algarve, barlavento, é q parece q ha algo mas aqui nao vi nem um raio hoje, só choveu
esperemos mais umas horas


----------



## GFVB (27 Set 2008 às 21:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

O tempo estabilizou por aqui. Tudo muito tranquilo!


----------



## Luis França (27 Set 2008 às 21:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

A EPAL do céu ou uma forte granizada.



Uma visão mais alargada do que se passou por cima de mim.


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 22:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Que bela granizada!eu fiquei com as trovoadas e tu com o granizo 

Por aqui tudo calmo 18,4ºC, 95%HR, 1018hpa e vento nulo...


----------



## Gilmet (27 Set 2008 às 22:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Excelentes fotos e vídeos!!


Após dezenas de Descargas, essencialmente a Oeste, eis que já está tudo calmo...

Aqui ficam umas fotografias de hoje


*Wall Cloud*















































*Começa a Trovoada*






















Neste momento tenho 19,7ºC, mas já tive 19,1ºC
Humidade a 60%, mas já tive 67%
Pressão a 1015 hPa
Vento a 4,3 km/h de N (360º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,7ºC

Pelo Tucifal, onde se encontra o André, a tarde também foi atribulada, com alguma chuva e trovoadas localizadas!


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Set 2008 às 22:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Pessoal do Algarve! Ainda nada?


----------



## storm (27 Set 2008 às 22:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Os Algarvios foram com o diluvio, pela a imagem de satélite o bicho no Algarve esta a aumentar

Gil essas fotos estão magnificas, estes fotógrafos são mesmo bons


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Set 2008 às 22:45)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> *Wall Cloud*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boas fotos Gil  eu tambem vi isso, e tambem fotografei quando puder coloco aqui


----------



## miguel (27 Set 2008 às 22:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas fotos Gil!! tiveste mais sorte pois a trovoada ai já foi com o cair da noite deu para fazer mais exposição na maquina aqui foi mesmo de dia foi complicado e ainda mais com a carga de agua que caia 

Tenho agora 18,2ºC, 92%HR as células estão a rebentar a sul e vem para N/ NE e se chegarem aqui será durante a madrugada 

PS:*SLB4EVER*


----------



## StormFairy (27 Set 2008 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Fantkboy disse:


> Pessoal do Algarve! Ainda nada?





storm disse:


> Os Algarvios foram com o diluvio, pela a imagem de satélite o bicho no Algarve esta a aumentar



Também estava aqui a estranhar a calma e o silêncio  vendo as imagens de satélite muito haverá a relatar do Algarve 

Esperemos que seja por estar toda a gente a fazer excelentes reportagens para partilhar aqui connosco.


----------



## Teles (27 Set 2008 às 22:56)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Exelente trabalho essas fotografias!
Até pareces que estamos na America onde estes fenomenos são o prato do dia


----------



## Agreste (27 Set 2008 às 23:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bem por aqui por Faro está tudo tranquilo. Esteve a pingar há pouco e olhando para o céu parece-me não haver muita organização. E também não se vê trovoadas. Há um vento de sueste fraco, nada mais. Vamos aguardar... 

Parece que começou a choviscar novamente...


----------



## Fantkboy (27 Set 2008 às 23:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Só podem ter ido num diluvio!  Pelo satelite a coisa é favoravel para isso! 
Tou a estranhar tambem de eles não aparecerem por aqui!

retiro o que disse :P


----------



## Redfish (27 Set 2008 às 23:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui nada...nem clarões, nem chuva, apenas o vento começou a soprar moderado de sueste.
Espera-se uma madrugada animada


----------



## *Dave* (27 Set 2008 às 23:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Belas fotos GIL


Por aqui, no final da tarde apareceram umas nuvens a cobrir céu chegando mesmo a pensar que vinham uns aguaceiros...

Neste momento:
T: 18,8ºC
HR: 44%
P: 1017,5mb/hPa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Set 2008 às 23:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Pelo extremo este do sotavento tudo muito calmo, ceu nublado e com as maquinas prontas para as eventualidades...

Continuo ainda a espera!!


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2008 às 23:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Lá está... Não houve trovoada e chuva por aqui, mas o Benfica ganhou.

Ainda estou esperançoso para a madrugada, mas...

Agora:

 TEMPERATURA +20.5 °C   
   HUMIDADE 50 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1020 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 6.8 km/h   
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO 

Destaque para a temperatura, novamente a subir.


----------



## algarvio1980 (27 Set 2008 às 23:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui, em Olhão, neste momento começa a cair pingas grossas, uma breve brisa de sueste, mas elas estão a crescer a SW do Algarve, lá mais para a madrugada pode vir algo segundo a última actualização do GFS, eu classifico-a como muito preocupante se concretizar.










De salientar, todos os modelos prevêm um dilúvio para o Algarve.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Set 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



algarvio1980 disse:


> Por aqui, em Olhão, neste momento começa a cair pingas grossas, uma breve brisa de sueste, mas elas estão a crescer a SW do Algarve, lá mais para a madrugada pode vir algo segundo a última actualização do GFS, eu classifico-a como muito preocupante se concretizar.
> 
> 
> Se salientar, todos os modelos prevêm um dilúvio para o Algarve.




Não há nenhum que não diga o contrario... principalmente para o sotavento...


----------



## ecobcg (27 Set 2008 às 23:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom, estou de volta!! 
Estive a ver aqueles dois trovões que houve lá para os lados da LUZ!!!SLB

Por aqui tem estado a chuviscar, mas nada de preocupante. Trovoada também nada ainda. As previsões prometem muita chuva, vamos aguardar para ver a evolução daquelas células a SW do Algarve


----------



## Henrique (27 Set 2008 às 23:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Após uma micro-rajada, estalaram uns trovões bem fortes aqui pela minha zona ao fim da tarde juntamente chuva forte, como foi visto de satelite/radar.
Agora não há vento que sopre, e o céu, estrelado.
Atenção Algarve!


----------



## mocha (27 Set 2008 às 23:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

ca ganda benfica, ja ganhei o dia, 
Agora falando do tempo, isto esta muito calminho, pessoal do sul como é k é? ja estao preparados? quero reportagens, fotos, muitas fotos se possivel


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Set 2008 às 23:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Alguem de Sagres ou Lagos ou nessa zona??

Ai parece estar a chuver bem...


----------



## DRC (27 Set 2008 às 23:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Atenção pessoal do Algarve e Baixo Alentejo
Prevê-se chuva forte, trovoada e granizo para as próximas horas.


----------



## mocha (27 Set 2008 às 23:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

bem mas que alvoroço é aquele no sat 24?
isso ja bomba no algarve ou quê?


----------



## PedroAfonso (27 Set 2008 às 23:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Segundo as imagens mais recentes do SAT24, a vontade de querer formar-se alguma coisa aqui para a zona é grande, vamos lá ver no que vai dar...

Quanto ao Algarve, ou aquilo está muito concentrado para o Barlavento, ou então não sei... mas que está bem bonito.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (27 Set 2008 às 23:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



mocha disse:


> bem mas que alvoroço é aquele no sat 24?
> isso ja bomba no algarve ou quê?



No Sotavento ou melhor em V.R.S.A. Nada!! ainda..

Mas se virem o DEA do IM esta em grande na zona Sagres/Portimao...

Mas vai-se espandir...

O arsenal fotografico e video esta a postos!!

Ultima Hora: Chove Moderado!!!


----------



## TaviraMan (28 Set 2008 às 00:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boa Noite

Por aqui chove moderado, vento de Sueste fraco e 21ºC. Parece-me que esta noite vai ser melhor que a noite anterior Aquelas células a Sudoeste daqui, fantasticas Reparem como se expandemQuase que aposto na formação de um SCM

Venham elas

Até amanhã


----------



## Gato Preto (28 Set 2008 às 00:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui estão 2 fotos da trovoada que se abateu entre Setubal e a Caparica.
Foram tiradas na praia da Rainha perto das 19h, mais coisa menos coisa.











Tive de fugir para o carro para não apanhar uma molha.

Tenho mais, mas como ainda sou um maçarico neste forum, ainda não consegui colocar outras.


----------



## Luis França (28 Set 2008 às 00:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

A Sul da serra de Sintra , na direcção de Cascais já vejo grandes clarões. Segunda dose!


----------



## mocha (28 Set 2008 às 00:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

boa noite a todos, despeço me desejando uma bela caçada ao pessoal do sul, moderação pessoal, ate amanha


----------



## mocha (28 Set 2008 às 00:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Gato Preto disse:


> Aqui estão 2 fotos da trovoada que se abateu entre Setubal e a Caparica.
> Foram tiradas na praia da Rainha perto das 19h, mais coisa menos coisa.
> 
> 
> ...



boas fotos, Gato Preto bem vindo ao forum


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2008 às 00:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Luis França disse:


> A Sul da serra de Sintra , na direcção de Cascais já vejo grandes clarões. Segunda dose!



Eu tambem vejo


----------



## mocha (28 Set 2008 às 00:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

sortudos, tenho varios predios a minha frente, nem avisto o tejo


----------



## Perfect Storm (28 Set 2008 às 00:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas!!
Antes de mais, queria dar os parabéns ao Gil pelas fantásticas fotos (em especial a ultima sem duvida a minha favorita).

Hoje fiz uma visita ao cabo Carvoeiro e ao caminhar para o meio/final da tarde, aproximou-se uma célula vinda de sul que infelizmente acabou por se dissipar






[/URL][/IMG]

A tarde foi fantástica digna de um dia de verão, a temperatura registada pelo 
automóvel chegou aos 30ºC

A ilha das Berlengas ao longe com a supostamente célula em dissipação.





[/URL][/IMG]

Mais uma vez parece que não vou ter o prazer de assistir a uma verdadeira trovoada só mesmo aí para o Sul. 
Neste momento por aqui temos céu limpo, Temp 20ºC​, Hr49%, Pressão 1018hpa e uma noite verdadeiramente Tropical


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Set 2008 às 00:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aguaceiros moderados deram lugar a pingas grossas e dispersas--


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2008 às 00:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Luis França disse:


> A Sul da serra de Sintra , na direcção de Cascais já vejo grandes clarões. Segunda dose!



Sim, eu também já vi alguns... mas são tão tímidos, que só estando atento é que se detectam... mas pode ser que evolua...



Perfect Storm disse:


> Boas!!
> Antes de mais, queria dar os parabéns ao Gil pelas fantásticas fotos (em especial a ultima sem duvida a minha favorita).



Muito Obrigado pelos simpáticos comentários! As tuas fotos também estão muito boas!


Para matar saudades áqueles que tiveram menos sorte... aqui fica um vídeo desta tarde (pelas 19:30), no qual se houve um trovão...

Pena que não tenha começado o vídeo um pouco antes...
Aconselho vivamente a colocar o som, não no máximo (já não é hora), mas num volume mais elevado...



Neste momento tenho 18,8ºC
Humidade a 71%


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2008 às 00:43)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom, por aqui já chove.
A Sul, junto ao mar, já se vislumbram alguns relâmpagos, ainda muito lá ao longe!!

Aqui fica então um video e outra foto de hoje de manhã:






EDIT: mais um video:


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2008 às 00:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Gilmet disse:


> Excelentes fotos e vídeos!!
> 
> 
> Após dezenas de Descargas, essencialmente a Oeste, eis que já está tudo calmo...
> ...



EXCELENTES FOTOS!!! Parabéns!!
Já agora, nesta tua 3.ª foto, no canto superior esquerdo aparece lá um OVNI???


----------



## Brunomc (28 Set 2008 às 00:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boa Noite pessoal..cheguei agora a casa, andei pela night  neste momento o céu aqui encontra-se limpo e está vento fraco...

19.0ºC neste momento 

será que vamos ter festa esta madrugada??


----------



## Perfect Storm (28 Set 2008 às 00:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Desta vez segundo a previsão do IM valeu a pena o alerta amarelo. Será necessário um amarelo mais para o avermelhado? Já viram o desenvolvimento ocorrente a Sul?






[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Set 2008 às 01:04)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

O vento começa a rungir por aqui...esta haver algumas rajadas... chove moderado outra vez mas nada de ''fogo'' ainda...

Mas esta noite esta a meter respeito... á muito que não via uma noite assim..

Como esta ai por Tavira e Olhao???


----------



## Relâmpago (28 Set 2008 às 01:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Olá

A montanha não veio a Maomé...

Fui a Alcochete, cerca das 15 h e deparou-se-me um bonito, mas temível espectáculo: uma valente trovoada apanhada pelo caminho. Presenciei 3 ou 4 descargas nuvem-solo, num curto período de tempo e uma valente carga de água. A um primo meu que foi comigo, sugeri-lhe que levasse a câmara dele, fraquinha, com algumas fracas possibilidades de vídeo. Foi pena, pois não teve a presença de espírito suficiente para filmar o espectáculo. Estava cheio de medo. Eu ia a conduzir e não dava jeito parar no meio da charneca (entre sobreiros e postes de alta tensão) naquelas condições. Não podia mesmo. Às tantas o meu primo já ia a tremer com a câmara desligada. Uma das descargas devia-se ter dado a uns 300 m adiante do carro.  Mesmo assim ainda deu para obter algumas imagens aproveitáveis. Recebi-as agora por e-mail. A aproximação à célula, e aspectos ameaçadores do céu. Foi pena, pois podia ter-se conseguido, potencialmente, um bom material de 'reportagem'. Conclusão: tenho que arranjar uma câmara de vídeo razoável e ser eu a tratar de tudo


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2008 às 01:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



			
				]ToRnAdO[;87829 disse:
			
		

> O vento começa a rungir por aqui...esta haver algumas rajadas... chove moderado outra vez mas nada de ''fogo'' ainda...
> 
> Mas esta noite esta a meter respeito... á muito que não via uma noite assim..
> 
> Como esta ai por Tavira e Olhao???



Acho que esta noite não vai passar de uma chuvita!! 
Tudo aquilo que ai vem vai acabar por se dissipar ao chegar a terra!!! Não tenho grandes esperanças!


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2008 às 01:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por favor, mais uma vez se chama a atenção relativamente aos Critérios de Emissão dos Avisos Meteorológicos. Naturalmente que não adianta de nada apresentar sugestões, uma vez que os mesmos já estão definidos, pelo que sugiro a sua consulta no seguinte link:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/enciclopedia/o_tempo/sam/index.html?page=criterios.xml


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Set 2008 às 01:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> Acho que esta noite não vai passar de uma chuvita!!
> Tudo aquilo que ai vem vai acabar por se dissipar ao chegar a terra!!! Não tenho grandes esperanças!



Esta noite acredito em algo severo... tens de ter esperanças pois a celula esta estacionaria e a expandir-se... temos de ter calma!!


----------



## Relâmpago (28 Set 2008 às 02:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*






A trovoada de início de tarde em Alcochete, deveu-se a uma pequena célula isolada, mas muito activa, segundo imagens de satélite relativa aquela hora.


----------



## Relâmpago (28 Set 2008 às 02:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Em Lisboa, o tempo manteve-se sempre bom ao longo desta tarde, com excepção do fim desta, onde o céu se tornou 'tropical', ameaçando trovoada, mas, pelo menos para a minha zona, nada se passou

Para já:

Céu limpo
Temperatura: 19º C
Pressão: 1016 hPa
Vento: NE, fraco


----------



## storm (28 Set 2008 às 08:21)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia,
Tudo calmo por aqui, céu limpo, o vento fraco mas com rajadas moderadas.

Pela a imagem de satélite vê-se que a situação que está no mar ao largo do Algarve está a expandir-se, vai toda direita para o Algarve.

Deve ter sido uma noite excelente de trovoada


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2008 às 08:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom Dia!

Belas fotos e vídeos *ecobcg* e *Relâmpago*! O teu primo até conseguiu registar um _Raio_ com bastante luminosidade... algo dificil




ecobcg disse:


> EXCELENTES FOTOS!!! Parabéns!!
> *Já agora, nesta tua 3.ª foto, no canto superior esquerdo aparece lá um OVNI**???*



Não não... é apenas uma rola que resolveu passar mesmo em frente, aquando do _click_



Bem... por cá, uma noite calminha, apenas com bastante neblusidade... e temperatura mínima de *16,6ºC*

O vento, eram cerca das 4h, deu um pulo jeitoso, sempre com predominância de E-ENE





Neste momento tenho 17,6ºC
Humidade a 73%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a *41,0 km/h* de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 12,8ºC



A noite No Algarve foi animadíssima

Detector de Trovoada:





RADAR, máximos de Reflectividade, Loulé






Quanto a Alertas... o Alerta Amarelo de: "_Trvoadas Frequentes_" e "_Prec.: 10 a 20 Milímetros por Hora - Aguaceiros, localmente fortes, podendo ser de Granizo_", foi estendido aos Distritos de *Setúbal *e *Évora*, durante o período de Hoje, pelas 06:00 até Hoje, pelas 20:59

Aos Distritos de *Beja* e *Faro*, foi atribuido o Alerta Laranja de: "_Prec.: 21 a 40 Milímetros por Hora - Aguaceiros, localmente fortes, podendo ser de Granizo_", e o Alerta Amarelo de: "_Trovoadas Frequentes_", durante o periodo de Hoje, pelas 08:00 até Hoje, pelas 20:59

Ilustrando:






Avisos do ESTOFEX, durante o periodo de Hoje, pelas 06:00 até Amanhã pelas 06:00


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 09:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas
A mínima por aqui foi de 16,0ºC...

Agora o céu está muito nublado nuvens de trovoada em todo o sul e interior...17,9ºC, 81%HR, 1016hpa e vento fraco...Acredito que possa vir aqui ter alguma coisa fixe durante a tarde e noite pois as nuvens vem de S/SE


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 09:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

As nuvens estão a vir agora de Este/ SE puro...o que pode ser muito bom para a tarde e proxima noite  18,1ºC, 79%HR


----------



## Redfish (28 Set 2008 às 09:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas
Aqui chove moderadamente, e parece que vai continuar
Tem sido uma chuva constante desde as 05 da manha.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Set 2008 às 09:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom Dia.

Por aqui o céu está limpo mas o vento sopra moderado de sueste e estão 20.1ºC


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2008 às 09:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Toda aquela formação está neste momento a tocar em Terra!


















Fiquemos atentos ao evoluir da Situação...


Por cá, 18,5ºC de temperatura e vento, sempre acima dos 25 km/h... o céu continua limpo!


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 09:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui a sul está assim...


----------



## storm (28 Set 2008 às 09:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui o vento já não é fraco, passou totalmente a moderado


----------



## Fantkboy (28 Set 2008 às 09:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



miguel disse:


> Por aqui a sul está assim...[/URL]



Vamos ver a tarde! Tou confiante que passe umas células jeitosas por aqui!


----------



## Luis França (28 Set 2008 às 10:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui o vento soprou toda a madrugada a partir das 5 da manhã (quando aterrei). Vem de Leste e sopra bem. Nuvens a Sul de Sintra já a ganhar forma.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2008 às 10:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia,

Por aqui chove moderadamente desde as 07h (pelo menos que eu tenha dado por isso). É uma chuva constante e que se continuar assim, vai encharcar bem os terrenos... e sem provocar inundações repentinas.

Quanto a trovoada, durante a noite nada ouvi, agora desde as 08h que se ouvem alguns trovões, mas julgo que daqueles que não chegam ao solo, pois não são muito fortes!!

Vamos ver como evolui o dia!!

EDIT: continuam os trovões, e agora deu um que se prolongou durante praticamente 75 segundos....!!!!


----------



## Brunomc (28 Set 2008 às 10:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom Dia a todos...por aqui céu muito nublado a S/SW e SE e limpo a N/NW e NE 

vento moderado..

vem ai a chuva


----------



## Gato Preto (28 Set 2008 às 10:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

O "bicho" está a chegar aqui a grande velocidade.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 10:38)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Céu coberto já e vento moderado de E máximo até agora 31,6km/h...19,9ºC, 67%HR... A tarde e principalmente o fim da tarde e noite vai ser muito animada em todo o Algarve, Alentejo e depois litoral Lisboa e Setubal.


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2008 às 10:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

após uma noita seca o dia amanheceu tempestuoso aqui na lagoa de sto andre tenho alguma precipitaçao fraca mas vento moderado com rajadas fortes daquelas q arrancam a caruma dos pinheiros
o ceu esta totalmente coberto por um mix de nuvens sendo q se destacam alguns estratocumulus e formaçoes em wall acompanhadas de fortes aguaceiros tb ja avistei cb`s, o vento em altitude vem de ESE ou SSE.
a tmin ficou nos18.0Cº e agora estao 20.1Cº com 86%RH.
prevejo tempestade nas prox 12 a 24h devdo áo facto da celula q esta a entrar no algarve estar a entrar mais a W do previsto.


----------



## HotSpot (28 Set 2008 às 10:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Também aqui o vento tem vindo a aumentar. As células estão a chegar.

Em Faro deve haver espectaculo com fartura. Esperemos que sem grandes problemas.


----------



## Nortada (28 Set 2008 às 10:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia a todos ,Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa nada...parece que existe uma barreira da serra da arrabida para norte não passa nada...tenho acompanhado toda a manha e toda essa neblusidade a sul do rioi, para cá para lisboa, está teimosa de passar ...vamos ver porque aqui sopra nw,sera que muda para sul,sw???ai sim possivelmente vamos ter festa ate já


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 10:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

É verdade já tinha reparado que aquela mancha de chuva que o gfs mostra está mais para W melhor ainda para mim  Por Grândola já chove!! tenho agora 21,0ºC e 66%HR


----------



## Agreste (28 Set 2008 às 10:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Cores do dia de hoje...







Tem estado assim desde as 05 da manhã. Chove de forma intermitente e há trovoadas dispersas. «Aquela foto» ainda não deu para apanhar. O céu está todo igual e é difícil saber de onde vem a proxíma trovoada.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 11:04)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Esse tempo para fotografar trovoadas é do pior assim fica complicado de apanhar... aqui o calor vai aumentando e vou agora com 21,6ºC e 63%HR o vento abrandou é agora fraco de E... as nuvens estão a vir de E


----------



## Brunomc (28 Set 2008 às 11:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



> Esse tempo para fotografar trovoadas é do pior assim fica complicado de apanhar... aqui o calor vai aumentando e vou agora com 21,6ºC e 63%HR o vento abrandou é agora fraco de E... as nuvens estão a vir de E



Miguel em Troia deve tar cair alguns pingos..pelo menos no radar do IM aparece la qualqer coisa..


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 11:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> Miguel em Troia deve tar cair alguns pingos..pelo menos no radar do IM aparece la qualqer coisa..



Pois acredito que sim pois para aquele lado está escuro!!

21,5ºC, 61%HR o vento é de novo moderado de E


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2008 às 11:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bons dias..por aqui já se nota grande nebulosidade vinda de sul..la para Setúbal presumo que esteja tudo nublado..hoj de noite houve na zona de Almada e arredores 3 apagões..cheguei a pensar que ia ter alguma animação mas pelos vistos não aconteceu nada ..a temperatura fica-se pelos 21ºC .


----------



## psm (28 Set 2008 às 11:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Nortada disse:


> Bom dia a todos ,Aqui pelo centro de Lisboa nada...parece que existe uma barreira da serra da arrabida para norte não passa nada...tenho acompanhado toda a manha e toda essa neblusidade a sul do rioi, para cá para lisboa, está teimosa de passar ...vamos ver porque aqui sopra nw,sera que muda para sul,sw???ai sim possivelmente vamos ter festa ate já






A barreira não tem haver com a serra da Arrabida mas sim com que acontece nos niveis altos da atmosfera, pois esse é um fluxo muito intenso de NE(desde da Truquia),e que se está situar mais abaixo do que estava previsto.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 11:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



criz0r disse:


> Bons dias..por aqui já se nota grande nebulosidade vinda de sul..la para Setúbal presumo que esteja tudo nublado..hoj de noite houve na zona de Almada e arredores 3 apagões..cheguei a pensar que ia ter alguma animação mas pelos vistos não aconteceu nada ..a temperatura fica-se pelos 21ºC .



Sim está coberto!

Em Grândola caiu com força por volta das 9:30 mas no radar do IM não mostra lá nada por isso o radar por vezes engana... em daqui bem via muito escuro para aqueles lados...


----------



## Nuno (28 Set 2008 às 11:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia, tive mínima de 16.7ºC. Neste momento tenho 22.2 e 66% .. O céu esta nublado com nuvens de trovoada a Sul e a Este. Espero uma boas trovoadas hoje. Pessoal do Algarve quero ver fotos 

Abraços


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2008 às 11:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Nuno disse:


> Pessoal do Algarve quero ver fotos
> 
> Abraços



Como o Miguel já aqui disse, isto hoje está complicado para fotos da trovoada!! Os relâmpagos estão muito dispersos, o ceú está todo nublado e igual, não se consegue distinguir qual a proveniência da trovoada!! Só filmando a ver se fica algo no filme!!

De resto, continua a chuva moderada, sem parar desde as 07h, o vento aumentou de força um pouco e a trovoada continua dispersa e irregular...


----------



## Nuno (28 Set 2008 às 11:31)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> Como o Miguel já aqui disse, isto hoje está complicado para fotos da trovoada!! Os relâmpagos estão muito dispersos, o ceú está todo nublado e igual, não se consegue distinguir qual a proveniência da trovoada!! Só filmando a ver se fica algo no filme!!
> 
> De resto, continua a chuva moderada, sem parar desde as 07h, o vento aumentou de força um pouco e a trovoada continua dispersa e irregular...



Acredito que sim, mas pensavam que de noite tinha feito alguma coisa ai, como se via uma bela Mancha no radar, pensava que tinham tirado fotos de noite. O Algarve esta em grande 

Temp - 22.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2008 às 11:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Não estou com muita esperança que alguma coisa chegue aqui  a temperatura está muito baixa.


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2008 às 11:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Nuno disse:


> Acredito que sim, mas pensavam que de noite tinha feito alguma coisa ai, como se via uma bela Mancha no radar, pensava que tinham tirado fotos de noite. O Algarve esta em grande
> 
> Temp - 22.8ºC



Pois, isso também eu queria...mas não se passou nada por aqui....pelo menos não houve trovoada suficiente que me fizesse acordar


----------



## Redfish (28 Set 2008 às 12:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Chuva, chuva, chuvinhaa, chove sem pararrr, la, la, la


----------



## Redfish (28 Set 2008 às 12:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Lindo - depois de tanta espera eis a recompensa...


----------



## Brunomc (28 Set 2008 às 12:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

será este o trajecto ??


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2008 às 12:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui ficam algumas fotos da trovoada que se abateu ontem aqui pela zona perto das 19h..peço desculpa pela qualidade das fotos mas o telemóvel sucks ..


----------



## psm (28 Set 2008 às 12:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> será este o trajecto ??





Não, é de Sudoeste para Nordeste, Leste.
Á superficie é leste em altura é o que referenciei


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2008 às 12:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> será este o trajecto ??



Parece estar a haver um duelo entre ar frio e ar quente


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2008 às 12:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui o vento continua forte, tendo já chegado aos *50,7 km/h*

O céu está agora muito nublado por cumulus... e a Sul, para além dos cumulus, há também bastantes nuvens altas!

Temperatura nos 21,9ºC
Humidade a 49%
Pressão a 1014 hPa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Set 2008 às 12:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

VR.S.A.

HÁ CHEIAS ... CHOVE TORRENCIALMENTE Á HORAS!!


----------



## Redfish (28 Set 2008 às 12:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Realmente eu vivo no campo e os terrenos já não conseguem absorver a agua que continua moderada embora com picos bem fortes, calculo que em algumas vilas e cidade do Algarve se estejam a registar algumas inundações...

e a trovoada continua a fazer-se ouvir, vamos ver se a luz aguenta...


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2008 às 12:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Isto está mau para os lados do Algarve..


----------



## storm (28 Set 2008 às 12:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

, que festa levam os Algarvios, os terrenos não conseguem absorver mais e eu já tive de andar a regar(a com cada uma) 

Por aqui continua o céu limpo e o vento que já enfraqueceu em relação as 9horas, 26ºC


----------



## PedroAfonso (28 Set 2008 às 12:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas tardes.

Foi uma noite calma por estas bandas apenas a destacar o vento que tem sido moderado com algumas rajadas mais fortes, min. de 17.2

Neste momento tem:

 TEMPERATURA +18.2 °C   
   HUMIDADE 62 %   
   PRESSÃO ATMOSFÉRICA 1019 hPa   
   VELOCIDADE DO VENTO 14.9 km/h
   DIRECÇÃO DO VENTO


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Set 2008 às 12:36)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Continua a chover com força e ja oiço trovoes ao fundo...ao longe..

Algumas fotos da situaçao na minha zona:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Set 2008 às 12:38)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Mas que seca por aqui tudo na mesma muito vento e algumas nuvens, será que é so o algarve que apanha com ela toda
 e nós não merecemos nada.

T.Actual: 25.6ºC


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2008 às 12:39)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Que valente tromba de água que está para ai a cair..esperemos que não faça muitos estragos..


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Set 2008 às 12:42)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



criz0r disse:


> Que valente tromba de água que está para ai a cair..esperemos que não faça muitos estragos..



Tromba de Agua é um termo completamente incorreto usado pela comunicação social..

Uma tromba de agua so ocorre no mar. Uma tromba de agua e um tornado tal como há em terra mas quando a tromba de agua passa para terra é caracterizado como tornado.

Por tanto o termo é completamente descabido...


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2008 às 12:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Pronto para ficarmos entendidos uma valente chuvada que está a afectar ai a zona algarvia..


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2008 às 12:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas, por aqui, em Olhão, céu nublado dificil tirar fotos as trovoadas são dispersas e o céu todo igual, Algarve em alerta laranja para as próximas horas, entre as 10 horas e as 10h15m registei 8 mm, depois ouvi bombeiros e de vez em quando ouve-se a sirene dos bombeiros, continua a chover moderadamente mas com períodos de chuva forte.

Total acumulado até agora: 55 mm


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Set 2008 às 12:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



criz0r disse:


> Pronto para ficarmos entendidos uma valente chuvada que está a afectar ai a zona algarvia..







Tecnicamente são chamadas Bandas de chuva que neste caso torrenciais..

Algarvio troveja ai??

Chove moderado agora!!


----------



## criz0r (28 Set 2008 às 12:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

O Algarve ta a levar com a Esmeraldina em força


----------



## Brunomc (28 Set 2008 às 13:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

ja reparei numa coisa...as células parece que não saiem do mesmo sitio..estacionaram ali...


----------



## GFVB (28 Set 2008 às 13:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas tardes a todos!

Por aqui tudo muito calmo com muito sol à excepção do vento, que esse tem estado a soprar desde manhã com alguma intensidade!


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2008 às 13:25)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Algo me diz que o vento de hoje não nos vai favorecer, mas antes pelo contrário


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2008 às 13:27)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Os Cumulus Humilis que residem nos céus, vão aumentando em número

O vento já não é tão forte como há pouco... neste momento está nos  *38,2 km/h* de ENE (68º)

Temperatura nos 23,0ºC
Humidade a 43%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Ponto de Orvalho nos 10,0ºC


Algumas descargas no Algarve... e uma perdida no Alentejo...


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2008 às 13:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui a temperatura caiu para os 19ºC!! Nota-se uma mudança na massa de ar, é mais fria!!!
A chuva continua, com picos mais fortes, e segundo me disseram agora, chove desde as 04h da manhã (e não desde as 7h como tinha dito - estava mesmo ferrado a dormir), o que provavelmente terá originado algumas situações mais dificeis nalguns locais mais propensos a inundações!!

Vamos ver como continua a tarde!!


----------



## rufer (28 Set 2008 às 13:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas. 

Isso realmente deve estar complicado no algarve em alguns locais.

Por aqui, para além do vento que sopra com alguma intensidade nada mais a registar.

Algarvios, vão ando notícias do que se vai passando.


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2008 às 13:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

aqui ja sa fazem sentir os efeitos da celula algarvia com chuva fraca continua e a intensificar-se.
as celulas a SO de sagres afectarao o litoral até lisboa durante a tarde e a noite.
Tactual de 20.1Cº e 75%RH o ceu está homogeneo com o nivel de condensação a rondar os 800 /1000m


----------



## Agreste (28 Set 2008 às 13:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

O capacete de nuvens mantém-se mas penso que vamos entrar agora numa fase de aguaceiros... 






Por volta do meio-dia era assim que (quase) se via Faro lá ao longe.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Set 2008 às 14:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas voltei da rua cheio de fotos ...

Ponto da situaçao:

Continua a chover com força, ruas inundadas com uma media de 30 a 40cm de agua, estradas cortadas e protecçao civil no terreno...

Ja mostro fotos.. vou almoçar...

A situação esta a pior pois as tampas dos esgotos ja saltaram e alguns estao para saltar e o mais grave... A mare esta a subir rapidamente,,,


----------



## rufer (28 Set 2008 às 14:03)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Eu não percebo muitas das coisas deste mapa, mas o sul de portugal e espanha está muito bem representado a nível de descargas.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2008 às 14:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui, o céu começa a abrir levo já 59 mm e continua a chover fraco e a trovejar.

http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=365242&tema=27


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2008 às 14:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Alandroal: Céu encorberto com alguns aguaceiros por volta do meio-dia. Hoje a temperatura desceu e o vento é moderado do quadrante leste.


----------



## storm (28 Set 2008 às 14:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Neste momento continua a vento fraco com rajadas moderadas, o céu está cheio de cumulus humilis, 27ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Set 2008 às 14:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boa Tarde.

Por aqui os efeitos da "esmeraldina" é só o vento que sopra por vezes forte, de resto nada de mais.

T.Actual: 25.4ºC


----------



## Redfish (28 Set 2008 às 14:43)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Já chegam algumas noticias da chuva desta madrugada e manhã...
Fonte TSF
De momento não chove.

Forte chuva no Algarve e no Baixo Alentejo
Hoje às 13:50 
 Uma forte chuva caiu, este domingo, sobre o Baixo Alentejo e o Algarve. A chuva atingiu em particular a zona de Faro e de Portimão e provocou algumas inundações, o que levou o Instituto de Meteorologia a declarar o alerta laranja para estas áreas.
Uma forte chuva atingiu, este domingo de madrugada, várias regiões do Algarve e Baixo Alentejo, em particular Faro e Portimão, uma situação que levou o Instituto de Meteorologia a levantar um alerta laranja para estas zonas algarvias. 


Ouvida pela TSF, a meteorologia Maria João Frada indicou que, em Faro, caíram 53 litros/m2 de chuva entre as 4:00 e as 9:00, ao passo que, em Portimão, este valor foi de 30 litros/m2 entre as 5:00 e as 9:00. 


«Esta precipitação forte é acompanhada de trovoada. Estamos a prever que durante o dia de hoje se vá manter esta situação na região Sul. Eventualmente na região Centro, a sul do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela haverá um aumento temporário de nebulosidade durante a tarde e poderão ocorrer alguns aguaceiros fracos», acrescentou. 


O coordenador da Protecção Civil do Algarve deu conta de algumas inundações na região Sul, em particular no concelho de Albufeira, numa situação que já «recorrente no centro histórico» da cidade. 


Também em declarações à TSF, o comandante Vaz Pinto confirmou ainda alguns problemas em Quarteira, bem como em Moncarapacho e Fuzeta, as duas últimas no concelho de Olhão. 


«Os danos são materiais, principalmente em garagens abaixo do piso de referência e em alguns estabelecimentos comerciais e na via pública. Esta saturação dos solos tem provocado algumas inundações», concluiu


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 15:04)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui está assim...








21,9ºC, 60%HR e vento moderado de E...rajada máx.: 37,9km/h


----------



## mocha (28 Set 2008 às 15:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

boas, por aqui o cenario tambem nao difere, ceu com muitas nuvens, vento moderado, sigo com 25.3ºC


----------



## Agreste (28 Set 2008 às 15:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Após uma pausa durante a hora de almoço, iniciámos a tarde com aguaceiros. O tempo a sul já começou a carregar. Chove mas não há trovoadas.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2008 às 15:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

O céu está a encobrir por núvens altas... e os cumulus permanecem

A temperatura está a descer, após uma máxima de 24,1ºC
Neste momento tenho 22,8ºC

Humidade a 49%
Pressão a 1014 hPa
Vento a 16,8 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 11,5ºC



Pelo Algarve, as trovoadas estão a acabar... 
Última imagem da Satélite


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2008 às 16:01)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

este é o meu ultimo post aqui  da lagoa de sto andre.
o tempo aqui esta desinteressante e lá se foram as espectativas.
Tactual 19.2Cº e 87% RH com ocorrencia de chuva fraca.

apesar disto tudo...boas a todos


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 16:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Ai vem a chuvinha de SE...


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2008 às 16:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas Pessoal

Ontem passei o dia no Turcifal (Torres Vedras).
Por lá as trovoadas também se fizeram ouvir entre o fim da tarde e o inicio da noite, com especial incidencia por volta das 19h30.
A chuva também caiu forte durante cerca de 5 minutos, passando depois a pingos dispersos.

Já no dia de hoje, destaco o vendaval que por lá se instalou.
Durante a manhã e mesmo agora ao inicio da tarde, fizeram-se sentir fortes rajadas de vento. Ainda assim o dia começou com o céu pouco nublado, aumentando de nebulosidade depois de almoço.


Agora já em Odivelas, céu muito nublado, vento moderado de Este e 23.6ºC.

Ontem acumulei 0,6mm.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Set 2008 às 16:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Ai.. ai... estou farto distonem uma pinginha cá cai a " esmeraldina para aqui não quer aparecer.

T.Actual: 23.4ºC


----------



## squidward (28 Set 2008 às 16:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

pelo que vejo no satélite, as células que estão no Algarve, deslocam-se para norte....será que temos (zona centro-sul) alguma sorte??


----------



## Redfish (28 Set 2008 às 16:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui a chuva voltou á carga, de momento chove bem forte


----------



## CMPunk (28 Set 2008 às 17:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Redfish disse:


> Por aqui a chuva voltou á carga, de momento chove bem forte



Boas Pessoal!!

Tens razão Redfish, a chuva dirije.se toda pra esses lados, aqui já choveu tudo, chovue bastante mesmo, foram 58 mm até agora.

A esmeraldina só começou a atacar de madrugada em Faro, acho que chegou tarde como nao esperava.

Aqui a 7 Km de Faro está tudo calmo, já nao chove, está o céu muito nublado.
O Posto de Turismo de Faro Situado na Cidade de Faro diz que neste momento está a ser atacada por Aguaceiros Fortes.

Trovoadas não ouvi nada enquanto dormia, e esta manha tambem nao ouvi nada.

Ficarei a acompanhar durante o dia a Esmeradina aqui por Faro.

Cumps


----------



## ecobcg (28 Set 2008 às 17:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Acabei de chegar da rua. Fui dar uma volta para ver os efeitos da Esmeraldina aqui no concelho de Lagoa. Para já tudo normalizado, sem grandes inundações!! No entanto notam-se já alguns terrenos saturados de água, pelo que se continuar a chover assim durante esta noite, ~vão haver algumas complicações!!

Junto ao mar o tempo está muito carregado, com trovoadas ao largo!

Por aqui acabou de cair uma carga de água bem forte, acompanhada de vento forte e 3 trovões!!!

julgo que do lado de Portimão a situação esteja um pouco pior, pois todo o "escuro" seguia nessa direcção, assim como a chuva!!

Aqui ficam algumas fotos de hoje:


----------



## Agreste (28 Set 2008 às 17:18)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Não sei o que pode dar mais de si mas penso que a «Esmeraldina» terminou. O capacete de nuvens desfez-se e o sol já brilha no céu. Ainda assim devemos ter acumulado valores próximos dos 80 mm durante todo o fim-de-semana, o que fica bem acima dos valores normais para o mês de Setembro e mais próximos de um típico mês de Novembro. Vamos ver como nos vai correr o mês de Outubro.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 17:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui acabou por ainda não chover nada a máxima foi de 23,0ºC a mínima de 16,0ºC...

Agora sigo com o céu coberto o vento continua moderado de E e a temperatura é de 21,4ºC e 62%HR...


----------



## CMPunk (28 Set 2008 às 17:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui por Faro temos 19.9º, o Céu esta Parcialmente Nublado, parece que vai começar a limpar.
O Vento sopra de SW a 18 Km/H, 91% Humidade.

Tenho uma Certa esperança que esta noite ainda poderá cair alguma chuva.

Tambem já tenho Confirmação que fez Trovoadas durante a madruga e esta manha.

No Total de hoje, 58mm de percipitação.

No total do mes segue se 67.4mm.


----------



## Brunomc (28 Set 2008 às 17:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

por aqui também ainda não choveu nada...

tenho céu muito nublado e vento moderado..

o céu está muito cinzento a sul


----------



## Brunomc (28 Set 2008 às 17:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

a ver pelas imagens do radar do IM daqui a meia hora ja deve chover umas pingas por aqui..chuva fraca nada de mais..

vou esperar


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2008 às 17:45)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Agreste disse:


> Não sei o que pode dar mais de si mas penso que a «Esmeraldina» terminou. O capacete de nuvens desfez-se e o sol já brilha no céu. Ainda assim devemos ter acumulado valores próximos dos 80 mm durante todo o fim-de-semana, o que fica bem acima dos valores normais para o mês de Setembro e mais próximos de um típico mês de Novembro. Vamos ver como nos vai correr o mês de Outubro.



O Barlavento continua em alta.











Precipitações acumuladas hoje, e até ao momento, em algumas estações do Algarve:
Tavira (Ciência Viva): 73,3mm
Faro (Posto de Turismo): 58,0mm
Monchique (até às 11h22): 45,2mm
São Brás de Alportel: 41,4mm
Almancil: 23,4mm


----------



## CMPunk (28 Set 2008 às 17:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui tenho fotos tiradas no momento.

Lado Este, Olhão, Tavira






Lado Norte, Loulé






Lado Sul, Faro






Lado SW, Almancil






Lado Norte, Loulé






Aqui está tudo.


----------



## Brunomc (28 Set 2008 às 18:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

pois é tal como eu disse num post atráz..

começou a chover aqui a pouco mais de 10 minutos...chuva fraca


----------



## Redfish (28 Set 2008 às 18:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Atentendo ás evoluções das imagens de Satelite, tirando um ou outro aguaceiro disperso, penso que posso dar este Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» , como terminado por aqui .

Quando vêm o proximo?


----------



## Brunomc (28 Set 2008 às 18:31)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



> Atentendo ás evoluções das imagens de Satelite, tirando um ou outro aguaceiro disperso, penso que posso dar este Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» , como terminado por aqui .
> 
> Quando vêm o proximo?



tem calma  este ainda não acabou e ja tas a pensar no proximo


----------



## CMPunk (28 Set 2008 às 18:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Eu tambem acho que não acabou totalmente, acredito que até amanha pode acontecer alguma coisa, mas agora acalmou um pouco, veremos como será o resto.

Neste momento em Faro estão 20º, céu Parcialmente Nublado e com o vento a soprar de Sul a 30 Km/H.


----------



## Earthling (28 Set 2008 às 18:43)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Entao e o que é preciso para haver tornados aqui devido ah esmeraldinha? 

perdoem o meu grau de maçarico


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2008 às 18:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Ainda vai chover mais localmente, esta tarde caiu uma forte chuvada em 10 minutos tive 10 mm, fui dar uma volta mas por esquecimento meu esqueci a máquina, fui até à Fuseta e o panorama não é nada bom, muitas terras alagadas, 2 estradas cortadas , 1º entre a Fuseta e a EN125 pela uma ponte estreita e a estrada que liga Alfandanga a Moncarapacho, o mar na Fuseta está acastanhado há anos que não via nada assim.

Neste momento, céu nublado sigo com 17.8ºC e levo 71 mm registados até agora.


----------



## shaleim (28 Set 2008 às 18:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui em Portimão, tem estado a chover praticamente desde madrugada e ainda não parou. De momento está novamente a chover com intensidade e troveja (epá!! este caiu perto!...).


----------



## CMPunk (28 Set 2008 às 19:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Pois é amigo algarvio, as coisas por ai na Fuseta não parecem lá muito bem, e conheço bem essas zonas que foram curtadas, tambem não se admira de acontecer estas coisas, com a enorme chovada desta madruga e manhã só se poderia esperar tal acontecimento.


----------



## Brunomc (28 Set 2008 às 19:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

céu a SE








céu a SW











Tá bom é prás couves 








parece que ainda a festa no Algarve


----------



## CMPunk (28 Set 2008 às 19:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Brunomc disse:


> céu a SE
> 
> Tá bom é pra couves



LOOOOOL 

Está mesmo bom prás Couves tá, está tudo bem regado.


----------



## Brunomc (28 Set 2008 às 19:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



> LOOOOOL
> 
> Está mesmo bom prás Couves tá, está tudo bem regado.




elas gostam e desta chuvinha...


----------



## ALBIMETEO (28 Set 2008 às 19:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*







Continunua a descargar nunca mais para


----------



## camrov8 (28 Set 2008 às 19:51)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

já viram a depressão que esta a oeste dos açores


----------



## Brunomc (28 Set 2008 às 19:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



> já viram a depressão que esta a oeste dos açores



já.. mais uma tempestade tropical


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2008 às 19:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Estremoz: Céu encoberto, alguma chuva por agora e vento moderado.
Temperatura - 16,6 ºC; Pressão atmosférica - 1016 hPa (*a subir*).


----------



## camrov8 (28 Set 2008 às 20:02)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

vai bem encaminhada, tem dois anticiclones a bloquea-la mas que a forçam a seguir para nós, vamos lá ver se será uma "Fernanda


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2008 às 20:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

ja em lisboa (olivais norte) acabou de cair um aguaceiro e o ceu esta nublado por nuvens estratiformes e cumulus dispersos.
Tactual 20.5Cº e sem higrometro.
acho q na lagoa de sto andre esta a chover bem agora q fui embora


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Set 2008 às 20:46)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Finalmente está a começar a pingar por aqui.

T.Actual: 20.1ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (28 Set 2008 às 20:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui já caiu um aguaceiro fraco, mas agora o céu está apenas nublado.
O vento sopra fraco a moderado e estão *20,5 ºC*.


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 20:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui ao fim da tarde choveu mas pouco deu para molhar bem o chão apenas..agora volta a pingar!

18,6ºC, 85%HR


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2008 às 20:59)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Começa-se a ouvir novamente trovoadas , vai ser uma noite animada


----------



## João Soares (28 Set 2008 às 21:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *20.3ºC*
Hum: *44%*
Pressao: *1015hPa*

Ps: Fixe's fotos e videos, que por cá passaram


----------



## Manuel Brito (28 Set 2008 às 21:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bme isto hoje aqui em Faro foi muito bom. Desde as 04h da manhã chuva e trovoada. Com algumas abertas, mas na parte da tarde valentes borrascas. A ver os resultados da estação meteorologica do aeroporto para ver os resultados.
A baixa de Faro pelo que vi alagou nalgumas zonas e parece que para esta noite há festa.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2008 às 21:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui, já chuviscou... mas nada de trovoadas... (Pelo menos, que eu visse)

A temperatura vai descendo... pelo que estou com *19,0ºC* neste momento
Humidade a 71%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 12,2 km/h de ENE (68º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 13,6ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Set 2008 às 22:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui á pouco choveu com alguma intensidade e mantém-se.

T.Actual: 19.2ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2008 às 22:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui tá a pingar  mas nada de mais estou com 19.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Set 2008 às 22:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

ESTREMOZ: Chuva e vento desde o final da tarde. A temperatura agora é de 15,8 ºC e a pressão atmosférica subiu para os 1017 hPa.

Há que acompanhar esta situação, pois a qualquer momento podem-se formar novas linhas de instabilidade e afectar o Algarve e o Alentejo durante esta noite.


----------



## Agreste (28 Set 2008 às 22:14)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bem a comunidade meteopt está a crescer de forma «assustadora» nos Algarves... 

Desde as 17h que não chove em Faro (cidade). Vento de sueste, fraco... Acredito que a chuva terminou...


----------



## *Dave* (28 Set 2008 às 22:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Neste momento sigo com:
T: 16,9ºc
HR: 63%
P: 1017,9mb/hPa

Por aqui ainda não vi sinais da _Esmeraldina_. A pressão sobe, bem como a humidade... ao contrario da temperatura que vai descendo...

Penso que tive um boa relação com a _Dulce_ e ela vai certamente passar o meu contacto à _Esmeraldina_


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2008 às 22:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Das 19h às 20h UTC caíram mais *16,5mm* em Portimão.






Um dia de chuva ao longo de todo o dia.





É pena a estação de Monchique do wunderground estar off desde as 11:22


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Set 2008 às 22:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Tá a chover


----------



## Fantkboy (28 Set 2008 às 22:37)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

por aqui nem se pode considerar que está a pingar!  Cai uma gota de vez em quando!   Mais uma vez Lisboa e arredores passaram pelo tédio. Daqui para a frente não acredito que a esmeraldina nos dê mais "bola"...     Dulce com  o norte! Esmeraldina mais a sul! Agora a proxima vai ser por aqui !


----------



## Gilmet (28 Set 2008 às 22:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Tá a chover



Demorou um pouco mais, mas eis que, finalmente, também começa a chover aqui!


Temperatura nos *18,5ºC*
Humidade a 77%
Pressão a 1016 hPa
Vento a 19,8 km/h de ENE (68º)


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 22:45)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui vai chovendo mas ainda não registei 1mm   

17,6ºC, 97%HR


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2008 às 22:48)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui tambem está a chover mas não acredito que vá chover muito 
A Esmeraldina traiu-nos... Tal como a Dulce...


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2008 às 22:50)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Custou, mas lá acordou.

Há quase duas horas que vão caindo esporadicamente um pingos ténues, mas agora finalmente lá molhou a estrada e contabilizei os primeiros 0,3mm do dia.

Esperemos que seja um pouco mais que isso...


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Set 2008 às 22:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Alguem que memeta as fotos no forum ''normais''???

Agradeço bastante...


----------



## miguel (28 Set 2008 às 22:53)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Registei agora o primeiro mm do dia  vou com 1,1mm de chuva


----------



## Vince (28 Set 2008 às 23:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas noites.
Regressei após uns dias pelo Minho e pela Galiza.

Dias muito agradáveis com calor, não houve sinais de «Esmeraldina» para o norte. Parecia um pouco surreal as notícias que ia ouvindo pelo caminho sobre o Algarve e o tempo que estava lá em cima. Segundo os locais, dias bons mesmo na Praia, bem mais agradáveis do que muitos do Verão. 

Tou a ver que isto andou animado pelo sul, vou ter que ler o tópico todo, quase 30 páginas


----------



## João Soares (28 Set 2008 às 23:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

A Esmeraldina, poupou o Norte do País e deu-nos um cheirinho do Verão

Continuaçao de ceu limpo e vento fraco
Temp: *18.8ºC*
Hum: *46%*
Pressao: *1017hPa*

Ps: Boas fotos, Vince


----------



## rijo (28 Set 2008 às 23:17)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Mário Barros disse:


> Tá a chover



Mas coisa pouca...


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Set 2008 às 23:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Quase no fim da Esmeraldina, pode concluir-se os modelos acertaram plenamente em termos de precipitação, em vários locais até superou a quantidade de precipitação prevista. Na cidade de Olhão os efeitos da Esmeraldina não foram quase nenhuns, já não se pode dizer o mesmo no concelho de Olhão, mais exactamente nas freguesias de Moncarapacho e Fuzeta, 12 famílias com as casas muito danificadas, pessoas isoladas nas suas casas, estradas cortadas, ligação de comboio Olhão-Tavira várias horas cortada devido a desabamentos de terra, o mesmo aconteceu na A22 entre o Nó de Olhão e Faro, palavras para quê, basta ver as imagens do Telejornal da RTP1 *http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=365271&tema=27* e *http://ww1.rtp.pt/noticias/index.php?headline=98&visual=25&article=365286&tema=27*


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (28 Set 2008 às 23:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Conclusao... As fotos estao na pag 28 e os modelos estiveram com a exectidao de que se pretende...

Embora para muitas pessoas o dia tenha sido sido infliz... amanha deposito as foto que faltaram...

Inte e venha o 3 round.... segundo os modelos...

Ja viram o que se passou em V.R.SA visto que pessoas tiveram a tirar agua dentro de casa...é triste...


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2008 às 00:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Em Estremoz chove neste momento de forma moderada, acompanhada com vento. Não pára de chover desde as 19h00.


----------



## Perfect Storm (29 Set 2008 às 00:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boa Noite!
Neste momento tudo muito calmo como durante todo o dia que passou.
Céu limpo, vento fraco , Temp 19ºC, Hr 52%, Pressão 1019hpa (a subir).
A «Esmeraldina» manifestou-se exactamente igual á Dulce embora com mais calor.(durante todos estes dias não choveu absolutamente nada para os meus lados.


----------



## miguel (29 Set 2008 às 00:16)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

A esmeraldina aqui rendeu nestes dois dias 32,8mm de chuva uma valente trovoada que deu para matar saudades...Rajada máxima de 48km/h...

17,5ºC, 97%HR e já não chove...


----------



## ecobcg (29 Set 2008 às 00:22)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Ora boas noites!!
Só agora consegui cá vir, pois estive muito ocupado com a Esmeraldina!!
Pois é, depois de ter ido dar uma volta, conforme referi no meu post anterior, pensava eu que a chuva iria ficar por ali, bem como as trovoadas!!!

PURO ENGANO!!!!

Choveu praticamente desde as 15h até às 22h, com picos MUITO FORTES entre as 19h e as 21h!!

Quanto à trovoada, foi um Regalo, pois manteve-me agarrado à máquina de filmar cerca de 3 horas, entre as 18h e as 21h!!

Fica então aqui uma pequena amostra das 64 FOTOS que consegui tirar (se alguém souber de algum site onde possa meter isto tudo???):













































Para já acho que chega!!


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Set 2008 às 00:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Vince disse:


> Dias muito agradáveis com calor, não houve sinais de «Esmeraldina» para o norte. Parecia um pouco surreal as notícias que ia ouvindo sobre o Algarve e o tempo que estava lá em cima. Segundo os locais, dias bons mesmo na Praia, bem mais agradáveis do que muitos do Verão. ...




Eu sou um desses  "locais" que já no tópico respectivo deste forum,referenciei esse contraste do tempo entre os Algarves e o que estava " cá em cima"...
É surreal assistir a este tempo de Verão excepcional aqui no litoral norte , com sol ,muito sol ,livre das nortadas e à beira-mar uns fantásticos, 25, 26º e ao mesmo tempo ver o ocorrido na  Meca do sol e dos calores na praia deste País.
Hoje é daqueles dias em que sentimos que nenhum tempo é garantido para nenhuma região  do Luso Rectângulo para mais de um par de dias ...


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2008 às 01:04)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui começou agora a chover moderadamente!
Estou com 0,8mm e a somar!

Ontem acumulei 0,5mm.


----------



## MSantos (29 Set 2008 às 01:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Belas fotos Ecobcg

Neste momento cai um aguaceiro

Ontem à tarde ainda tirei umas fotos...













Ao fim de quase um ano neste forum esta é a minha primeira contribuição fotografica, não é nada de especial, mas fica o registo...


----------



## Relâmpago (29 Set 2008 às 01:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



ecobcg disse:


> Ora boas noites!!
> Só agora consegui cá vir, pois estive muito ocupado com a Esmeraldina!!
> Pois é, depois de ter ido dar uma volta, conforme referi no meu post anterior, pensava eu que a chuva iria ficar por ali, bem como as trovoadas!!!
> 
> ...



Olá ecobcg

Parabéns e obrigado pelas excelentes imagens. Se não fosse o receoso do meu primo, também poderia postar aqui  imagens razoáveis de uma célula da 'Esmeraldina', que se formou na região de Alcochete no sábado. Contudo, cheguei a postar 3 imagens ( ver aqui) em que se vê uma descarga numa delas. Salvou-se a honra do convento 

Outra questão: As descargas são para o lado do mar, ou para o lado da terra?


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2008 às 01:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Chove agora com bastante intensidade!
Vou com 3,4mm.

A Portela já vai nos 8,9mm


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2008 às 02:06)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Ao largo de Faro formou-se há instantes uma célula de grande intensidade ao nível da precipitação!


----------



## Earthling (29 Set 2008 às 02:11)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

onde vejo essa imagem de radar maior???

pode ser que de para ver um hook echo!!!


----------



## nimboestrato (29 Set 2008 às 05:31)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

A célula desabou torrentes de água sobre Faro: entre as 2 e as 3 UTC 42,4 mm segundo o IM.






[/URL] 

[/IMG]

Incrível esta cifra de precipitação.
Concerteza que haverá notícias de tais extremos mais logo.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2008 às 05:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*






[/IMG]
Copyright © Instituto de Meteorologia 2008


----------



## *Dave* (29 Set 2008 às 07:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui o céu ficou nublado e uma "prova" disso foi a temperatura mínima que não desceu além dos 14,6ºC.

Neste momento:
T: 14,9ºC
HR: 82% (subiu muito desde ontem)
P: 1017,2mb/hPa (manteve-se quase constante)


----------



## João Soares (29 Set 2008 às 07:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Ceu limpo, vento fraco
Temp: *16.1ºC*
Hum: *54%*
Pressao: *1019hPa*

A tempª minima, até agora, é de *15.8ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Set 2008 às 07:19)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom Dia! Finalmente alguma chuva! Já tinha saudades de uma noite assim (Mesmo que não tenha caído grande coisa)

Ontem, ainda chegou a acumular 1,0mm (1,1 na estação)
Até cerca das 2:30 não parou de chover, tendo acumulado mais *5,3mm* hoje

A temperatura mínima foi de 16,3ºC

Neste momento tenho 16,5ºC
Humidade a 90%
Pressão a 1017 hPa
Vento a 13,0 km/h de NE (45º)
Ponto de Orvalho nos 14,7ºC

O céu está a abrir...


----------



## storm (29 Set 2008 às 07:57)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Noite de alguma chuva, pelo menos está tudo molhado, céu pouco nublado


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2008 às 08:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Quando vi a célula a formar-se, ainda pensei que fosse passar de "raspão" sobre a cidade de Faro.
Afinal atingiu mesmo a cidade.


Por aqui o céu está limpo a norte e nublado a sul.
O vento sopra moderado de NE e a temperatura está nos 17,0ºC
Durante a noite caíram *7,0mm*. Já não foi nada mau.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2008 às 09:33)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado com abertas, entre as 2 da manhã e as 4 horas da manhã foi um dilúvio acompanhado de trovoada bastante forte. Registei 50 mm em apenas 2 horas, de salientar, entre as 3h35m e as 3h37m registei 5 mm , era brutal a carga de água que caía.

Mais, logo à noite faço um balanço da Esmeraldina.


----------



## vitamos (29 Set 2008 às 11:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Ora do meu fim de semana pelo centro do país relato sol, calor, algumas nuvens a espaços e mais nada!

A Esmeraldina traçou o seu trajecto para o Sul... Parabéns aos contemplados e obrigado pelos vossos relatos e reportagens


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2008 às 11:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

*CDOS de Faro acorreu a 46 chamadas por causa do mau tempo*

A forte precipitação registada hoje de madrugada no Algarve levou a que os bombeiros fossem chamados a 46 ocorrências, com maior gravidade em Albufeira, Quarteira, Faro e Olhão, disse fonte oficial.

Em declarações à agência Lusa, fonte do Comando Distrital de Operação de Socorro (CDOS) de Faro disse que as inundações mais graves se registaram nas baixas de Quarteira e Albufeira, afectando principalmente casas e estabelecimentos comerciais. 

Nestes locais, a situação ainda não está normalizada, disse ainda.

Em Faro e Olhão as inundações localizaram-se na via pública mas a situação nestas duas cidades já está resolvida.

As 46 ocorrências, entre as 00:00 e as 08:00 de hoje, envolveram 178 elementos, nomeadamente bombeiros, GNR, serviços municipais e Protecção Civil, apoiados por 56 veículos.

Segundo o CDOS, a situação "está a tender para a normalidade" e está numa fase "de desagravamento" embora o alerta amarelo se vá manter até às 24:00 de hoje.

Fonte: LUSA

Em Olhão, o trânsito teve cortado no túnel, mas de manhã já estava aberto à circulação.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (29 Set 2008 às 12:29)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas..ora por aqui a «esmeraldina» ainda deixou por aqui as suas marcas esta noite,ainda rendeu 1,5mm de não estava nada há espera.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Set 2008 às 12:54)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Bom dia,

Depois da jornada de ontem a tirar algumas fotos à trovoada do final da tarde, julguei que a esmeraldina ficasse por ali!!! ENGANEI-ME!!!

Ai por volta das 4h da manhã, começou a chover TORRENCIALMENTE, acompanhado de Trovoada forte, e assim durou até de manhã!!!

Foi uma madrugada mesmo muito chuvosa!!! Esta Esmeraldina esmerou-se!!!


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (29 Set 2008 às 13:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Vem ai trovoada  

Ja esta a chegar!!


----------



## João Soares (29 Set 2008 às 13:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Ceu limpo, mas no horiznte ja se nota uns belos cúmulos

Temp: *25.1ºC*
Hum: *44%*
Pressao: *1018hPa*


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2008 às 13:32)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Precipitação em Tavira: 74 mm no Sábado e 63 mm no Domingo (Fonte: http://www.tavira.cienciaviva.pt/Meteo/)

Parece que esta tarde vai ser novamente bastante complicada no Algarve ...


----------



## ecobcg (29 Set 2008 às 13:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Gerofil disse:


> Precipitação em Tavira: 74 mm no Sábado e 63 mm no Domingo (Fonte: http://www.tavira.cienciaviva.pt/Meteo/)
> 
> Parece que esta tarde vai ser novamente bastante complicada no Algarve ...



Achas que sim? Qual a origem? a célula que se está a formar sobre o sul de Espanha ou aquela mancha grande que está a crescer ao Sul do Algarve?? Está um bocado longe e não parece deslocar-se para aqui? Podes confirmar-me isso?


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2008 às 13:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Já começaram a desenvolver-se novas linhas de instabilidade procedentes de sueste e que vão afectar o Algarve e o Alentejo esta tarde:

Imagens animadas do Sat24.com


----------



## vitamos (29 Set 2008 às 13:49)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Gerofil disse:


> Já começaram a desenvolver-se novas linhas de instabilidade procedentes de sueste e que vão afectar o Algarve e o Alentejo esta tarde:



E embora por aqui por Coimbra não se espere nada, é de salientar que nos últimos minutos surgiram diversas nuvens com razoável desenvolvimento vertical a E e SE!


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2008 às 13:52)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*



Gerofil disse:


> Precipitação em Tavira: 74 mm no Sábado e 63 mm no Domingo (Fonte: http://www.tavira.cienciaviva.pt/Meteo/



Outras estações amadoras do Algarve:

Almancil, ALGARVE
Sábado: 1.8mm
Domingo: 24.9mm
Segunda: 48.5mm


Albufeira, Algarve * nota
Sábado: 5.6mm
Domingo: 52.8mm
Segunda: 54.1mm

Aeroporto de Faro segundo as Metars terá acumulado 65mm só hoje.

* Esta estação reporta mal a precipitação mas tudo indica que é apenas um problema da casa decimal.


----------



## *Dave* (29 Set 2008 às 14:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Por aqui ainda registei cerca de *1,7mm* que caíram até ás 8h...


----------



## CMPunk (29 Set 2008 às 14:26)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas Pessoal!

A Esmeraldina ainda está viva, como o Gerofil disse, estão se a formar novas células.

Esta madrugada fez muitas trovoadas por aqui, depois veio a chuva, a Estação do Turismo aqui em Faro detectou hoje 36.6mm de perceipitação.
Digamos que se tevo um bom mes de Setembro com 104mm de Percipitação.

O vento soprou muito forte, chegou até aos 70 Km/H.

Por agora está o Céu Parcialmente Nublado, 22.6º, o vento sopra de Sul a 11 Km/H.

Hoje já não se poderá chover, pelo site do Sat24 vemos que estão a vir umas nuvens para aqui, mas não sei, parece que elas ao chegarem aqui se dissipam.

Veremos como será as próximas horas.


----------



## squidward (29 Set 2008 às 14:30)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

durante a noite e madrugada passadas, choveu por aqui


----------



## Aurélio (29 Set 2008 às 14:41)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Lamento mas já acabou mesmo ... essa mancha é a depressão, apesar das nuvens a Sueste parecer que vem para aqui vão dissipar ainda antes de chegar aqui .....
É mesmo o fim desta depressão !!!


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2008 às 15:07)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Boas tardes..por aqui sempre a mesma calmaria..Céu praticamente limpo..apenas uns quantos Cumulus la para o Horizonte..a temperatura a rondar os 25ºC.


----------



## *Dave* (29 Set 2008 às 15:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - Setembro 2008*

Aqui a pressão caiu repentinamente...., caiu de 1017,0mb/hPa para 1015,9mb/hPa, o que, se continuar assim (desde as 10:00 que está a descer), me leva a pensar que a _Esmeraldina_ me vai fazer uma visitinha.


----------



## Gato Preto (29 Set 2008 às 17:58)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*

Aqui estão 3 fotos da trovoada em formação no dia 27-9-2008 entre Setúbal e Cabo Espichel.

Foram tiradas na praia da Rainha com um telemóvel mas acho que não ficaram muito más.

As restantes (19 ao todo) poderão ser visualizadas em:
http://gatopreto1973.spaces.live.com/photos/cns!F463147E6037E905!192


----------



## CMPunk (29 Set 2008 às 18:08)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*

Bem Pessoal para mim isto em Faro já acabou tudo.

Agora iremos fucar atentos a novas depresões.

No entanto faço a minha Analise.

A Esmeraldina deu muita percipitação por todo Algarve e algumas Regiões do Centro, foi pena ter começado a entrar em ação na madrugada de domingo aqui por Faro.
Muita Chuva, muita trovoada, no total choveu por volta de 90mm.

Para terminar, Aqui por Faro estão 23º, o vento sopra de Sul a 6.4 Km/H.


----------



## *Dave* (29 Set 2008 às 18:40)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*

Aqui só de tarde é que começou a aparecer alguma nebolusidade mais significativa, mas por agora tenho apenas algumas nuvens de altura média, ao contrário das zonas mais a norte (Covilhã, Gardunha,...) que existe algumas nuvens mais espessas.

Agora sigo com:
T: 24,8ºC
HR: 40%
P: 1015,3mb/hPa (continua a descer)


----------



## Gerofil (29 Set 2008 às 19:28)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*

Tal *como tinha previsto às 13h47*, o final da tarde está a ser bastante instável, com aguaceiros e trovoadas numa linha que se estende desde Amareleja até próximo de Sines.
Na linha do horizonte, a sul de Estremoz, observam-se grandes torres caminhando para Oeste. As próximas horas prometem bastante.


----------



## Brunomc (29 Set 2008 às 19:34)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*



> Tal como tinha previsto às 13h47, o final da tarde está a ser bastante instável, com aguaceiros e trovoadas numa linha que se estende desde Amareleja até próximo de Sines.



aqui está 









boa previsão Gerofil


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Set 2008 às 20:04)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*

Nesta fase de encerramento da "Esmeraldina" anunciou que ontem e hoje por cá rendeu 5.3 mm 

De resto nada de mais a assinalar apenas muitas nuvens, algum vento, e alguma trovoada mas muito pouca, assim risco mais um nome de uma depressão que muita emoção e tristeza trouxe a todos nós.


----------



## criz0r (29 Set 2008 às 20:10)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*

Boas noites..por aqui o dia foi bastante quente..a temperatura andou pelos 27/28ºC ..por volta das 15h ainda vislumbrei o Céu muito nublado por alguns Cumulonimbus mas agora a partir das 19h tudo se dissipou ..ficam aqui 2 fotos uma tirada ás 15h e outra agora ás 19h.

Ás 15h.







Ás 19h já com um bonito Pôr-do-sol


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Set 2008 às 20:15)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*

Vamos lá fazer um resumo dos 3 dias de forte precipitação no Algarve.

A nossa Esmeraldina quem deu o nome foi o Rog. Nasceu ao largo da Madeira e deslocou-se para o sudoeste de Portugal onde ficou praticamente estática durante 3 dias e afectou particularmente o Algarve de forma severa.

No total caíram 125 mm em Olhão, foi o concelho mais afectado do Algarve com 12 famílias desalojadas nas freguesias de Moncarapacho e Fuseta, estradas cortadas, pessoas isoladas nas suas próprias casas, ribeiras transbordaram, linha entre Olhão e Tavira cortada, desabamento de terras na A22, Quarteira, Faro e Albufeira foram as outras cidades mais afectadas.

Choveu em 3 dias 9 vezes mais do que a média para o mês de Setembro.

Em relação à situação verificada em Alfandanga, onde ficaram pessoas isoladas, uma carpintaria inundada, esta zona é baixa, tem uma ribeira chamada de Ribeira do Tronco que nasce nos cerros em redor de Moncarapacho e desagua na Fuseta, essas casas foram construídas em leito de cheia, a autarquia permite construir em todo o lado, esquecem-se que ocorre cheias, depois é o que se viu na RTP.

Deixo aqui uma dúvida, os nomes dados às depressões ou situações extremas como esta, podem ser repetidos ou são retirados da lista como o NHC faz com os nomes que atribui aos furacões, quando são mais violentos e causam enormes prejuízos o nome é retirado da lista e não é mais repetido.

Na minha opinião, este nome deve ser retirado da lista de nomes possíveis e que não seja mais repetido, devido aos estragos avultados destes 3 dias de temporal no Algarve.


----------



## Lightning (29 Set 2008 às 20:24)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*

Olá pessoal 

Como se pode ver no painel à esquerda desta mensagem, eu moro na margem sul 

Fez a semana passada um ano que os céus da margem sul se iluminavam com trovoadas FORTES, entre 11 e 20 de setembro de 2007... Encontrei aqui os registos (vídeos e fotos) apesar de terem sido tirados pelo meu telemóvel, com uma qualidade EXTREMAMENTE PÉSSIMA... 

Gostava de saber onde é que eu consigo arranjar fotos de satélite desses dias de 2007... é que queria ter as imagens de satélite para juntar à minha colecção, pois sempre que troveja, lá vou eu para a janela filmar e fotografar estes lindos fenómenos... que me continuam a fascinar 

Cumps


----------



## Gerofil (30 Set 2008 às 00:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*

*«Mini-tornado» no porto de Lagos*

No porto de Lagos, um *«mini-tornado»* arrancou uma tenda gigante, onde os pescadores executavam arranjos e pinturas às embarcações, e os pilares de cimento que sustentavam a estrutura em terra, danificaram alguns iates, acrescentou fonte da Autoridade Marítima. 

Portugal Diário


----------



## J_Pedro (30 Set 2008 às 01:00)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*



Gato Preto disse:


> Aqui estão 3 fotos da trovoada em formação no dia 27-9-2008 entre Setúbal e Cabo Espichel.
> 
> Foram tiradas na praia da Rainha com um telemóvel mas acho que não ficaram muito más.
> 
> ...



No sabado a tarde na região da moita fez algumas trovoadas vindas do alentejo mais precisamente da região de Évora e trazendo vento forte do quadrante Leste e tb houve nessa tarde mais cedo uma outra trovoada a nordeste da região da moita na região de Estremoz que se dirigiu para Lisboa


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2008 às 03:55)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*




*Faro (aeroporto), precipitação total: 213mm*


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2008 às 11:47)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*



Gerofil disse:


> *«Mini-tornado» no porto de Lagos*
> 
> No porto de Lagos, um *«mini-tornado»* arrancou uma tenda gigante, onde os pescadores executavam arranjos e pinturas às embarcações, e os pilares de cimento que sustentavam a estrutura em terra, danificaram alguns iates, acrescentou fonte da Autoridade Marítima.
> 
> Portugal Diário



«Mini tornado» strikes again !

Como não há testemunhos descritivos citados na comunicação social, fica a dúvida do que terá sido, se calhar até foi apenas um vendaval.
Conseguiu encontrar umas fotografias num blogue de noruegueses que estavam ancorados na Marina de Lagos.


----------



## Lightning (30 Set 2008 às 13:04)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*

Ninguém que me ajude?


----------



## Snifa (30 Set 2008 às 13:20)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Olá pessoal
> 
> Gostava de saber onde é que eu consigo arranjar fotos de satélite desses dias de 2007... é que queria ter as imagens de satélite para juntar à minha colecção, pois sempre que troveja, lá vou eu para a janela filmar e fotografar estes lindos fenómenos... que me continuam a fascinar
> 
> Cumps



Boa tarde Frank_ Tornado!

neste site: http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/gibbs/ encontras imagens de satélite desde 1974 até 2008 , clicas no ano depois selecionas o dia do mês e o satélite.

 as que pretendes desses dias de Setembro 2007  11 e 20, estão no meteosat 9 depois é só ampliar 

Este site tem muita informação sobre imagens de satélites!


----------



## Lightning (30 Set 2008 às 13:23)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*

Obrigado, Snifa 

E obrigado a todos os que me têm ajudado


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2008 às 13:38)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*



Frank_Tornado disse:


> Olá pessoal
> 
> Como se pode ver no painel à esquerda desta mensagem, eu moro na margem sul
> 
> ...



Boas *Frank_Tornado*

Existem também dois tópicos de acompanhamento especial, que foram feitos aqui no fórum, no período que referiste:


Seg. Especial - Trovoadas e Instabilidade 10-16 Setembro 2007

Seg. Especial - Trovoada e Instabilidade - 20 a 21 de Setembro 2007


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2008 às 13:44)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*



Snifa disse:


> Boa tarde Frank_ Tornado!
> 
> neste site: http://www.ncdc.noaa.gov/gibbs/ encontras imagens de satélite desde 1974 até 2008 , clicas no ano depois selecionas o dia do mês e o satélite.




Para aquela data neste há com maior resolução:
http://www.sat.dundee.ac.uk/
Requer registo mas é gratuito, depois ir ao arquivo:
http://www.sat.dundee.ac.uk/geobrowse/geobrowse.php?sat=0


----------



## ecobcg (17 Nov 2008 às 17:13)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*

Boa tarde,

Recebi agora mesmo uma Certidão do IM relativa aos valores de precipitação ocorridos em Lagoa entre 27 e 29 de Setembro, pelo que achei que seria interessante compartilhar convosco esses dados, apesar de já ter passado algum tempo do evento.

A Certidão versa assim:

_"...somos de parecer que na zona do concelho de Lagoa:
 - no dia 27 de Setembro de 2008, a quantidade de precipitação tenha atingido pontualmente um valor de 40 a 50 milimetros;
 - nos dias 28 e 29 de Setembro de 2008, os valores diários da quantidade de precipitação tenham sido da mesma ordem de grandeza dos registados na Estação Meteorológica de Portimão/Aeródromo;
 - nos dias 27 a 29 de Setembro de 2008, a intensidade máxima de precipitação tenha atingido pontualmente os 10 milimetros em 10 minutos, no inicio da manhã do dia 27."_

Segundo a mesma Certidão:
"_Na Estação Meteorológica de Portimão/Aeródromo, os valores registados foram:
Dia 27 de Setembro de 2008: 2.2 mm
Dia 28 de Setembro de 2008: 104.9 mm
Dia 28 de Setembro de 2008: 13.6 mm
Total 3.ª década de Setembro de 2008 (dias 21 a 30): 122.6 mm
Normal 3.ª Década (período de Referência 1966/1990): 7.7"_


Já agora, 3.ª década quer dizer exactamente o quê? É o 3.º período de 10 dias de Setembro?


----------



## Dan (17 Nov 2008 às 17:35)

*Re: Seg.Esp. Chuva e Trovoada: Sistema depressionário «Esmeraldina» - 26/29 Setembro*



ecobcg disse:


> Já agora, 3.ª década quer dizer exactamente o quê? É o 3.º período de 10 dias de Setembro?



Exactamente, o período de 21 a 30 de Setembro.


----------

